# Audi tt bt build almost done I guess?



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Well after going from a ko3 to ko4 to gt2871r Elim my gt3076r build is almost done all work is done by alex at went worth motorsports in Brewster ma.lots of pics inside. New update to the parts list

Car is forsale $7,000 takes it just got it back today from the build
call or text 5082154857

(Engine) 
Je pistons 83mm coated 8.5.1 
Integrated rods 20mm. 
Ie 83mm head gasket 
Acl coated rod bearings. 
Acl coated main bearings 
Southbend stage 5 clutch single mass flywheel
Arp Turbo and manifold studs 
Arp rod bolts
Arp cam bolt
Arp head bolts
Diesel geek sigma 6
Billet dipstick and funnel(wanabe) 
Jrm billet heater core fittings
Jrm billet thermostat housing 
Jrm billet coolant flange
Gates racing blue belt
R8 oil cap
new radiator
New alternator 90 amp
Ie billet light weight alternator pully
New oil pump
New water pump metal impeller 
Fluidamper
Garrett Gt3076r 63ar with polished housing
Snail turbo billet wheel 
Kinetic top mount manifold
Turbo blanket eBay
Tial 38mm waste gate 
Mad max dv
Turbo smart mbc
Vibrant fmic custom ss pipes
Front mount oil cooler
Braile battery 11.5 lbs
034 coil pack ss heat shield 
034 ls1 coil pack conversion
034 transition spacer
Vibrant catch can 
Apr in take fuel pump and a walbro inline
C2 motor sports fuel pump kit
Nitrous fmic spay and purge
2 14" mishimoto fans 
Low temp thermostat
Low temp fan switch
Mishimoto rad hoses
Ie ful rail black
Ie fpr adaptor
Sai block of plate 
Inconel exhaust valves
Supertech intake valves
Supertech Titanium retainers
Supertech springs 
Aeb head
Integrated crank dowel pin kit
Cat cam gear
Abd manifod runners welded to excessive plenum
Unitronics wide band 830cc file sai delete and maf delete vvt delete
Race line wide band harness
Hemi throttle body 80mm
Vf mounts
Solid dog bone mount
Madmax direct port meth
Snow stage 3 water meth. And fail safe 
3"turbo back no cat no muffler with ss vibrant tips
Power steering delete 
AC delete


(Interior)
Corbeau forza seats black
Corbeau five point harness silver
corbeau harness pads
Rear seat delete custom made
Stable engineering harness bar
shift light
Euro lower dash lighter with pockets
Momo steering wheel
Ash tray romoved for nitrous panel
Generic boost af ratio gauge in pillar pod will be changing the gauges
Wot box in the column with USB in fuse panel
Nitrous bottle in trunk painted to match silver
Snow performance Meth display under ashtray
OEM seat belts removed
CD changer removed
spare and tools removed
Radio and speakers removed


(Suspension)
034 solid sub frame mounts
034 density pillow mounts
Gtt aluminum upper strut brace
H&r rear adjustable sway bar
ta technix coilovers rear adjusters out and upper perch removed
Euro sport lower tie bar
Black forest rear control arms (bottom
Cpt rear control arms (top)
Blue Haldex
42 draft 30mm front 20mm rear adaptors 5×100 to 5×130
Wheels Porsche 997 8.5" front 9.5" rear they might be reps
Brakes Porsche boxer front paint black tt stickers
Hawk hps pads front
Pbr rear pads stock rear caliper
All braided ss lines
Cross drilled sloted rotors


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Block striped and painted black








Je pistons pretty lol


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

And got to throw in a pic before I droped here off








Before you say anything it wasn't lowered yet now it's on h&r springs and this was at waterfest 2009








This was at seekonk speed way where they do dust of


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Still waiting to pull the old motor to swap some parts over and I need to order a clutch just don't know what one


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

lot of money invested!!!

damn that'll be day & night with your previous setup.

Wish I could do that, but think I'll try to get more out of tha ol elim!!! 

BTW let me know for your eliminator!!!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

i will let u know just cant wait for it to be done


----------



## Raceline-WS (Oct 18, 2010)

Defenitly suscribe !! This is what i call a great buildup! Can't wait to see the Dyno graph with this Unitronic BT files - 

JeF


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks Jeff can't wait to get the ecu and your wide band conversion harness that u sent out thanks for helping me pic out what software to run


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> Thanks Jeff can't wait to get the ecu and your wide band conversion harness that u sent out thanks for helping me pic out what software to run


got this today


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

some free stuff


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:

Best of luck with it!


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

DO WANT


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Vdub 2.0 said:


> DO WANT


Me to it's been a while since I've been 160mph on the highway :laugh:


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

01ttgt28 said:


> Me to it's been a while since I've been 160mph on the highway :laugh:


i only ever hit 151 in the tt.... i need to get on your level. keep it up :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Just got the 830 delphi injectors today thanks to condo on vortex


----------



## Raceline-WS (Oct 18, 2010)

Well you getting there Richard  

Good built !!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Another part today just got to cut it to fit a 4" intake thanks holytt


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Happy Easter everyone sorry no new progress:banghead:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

01ttgt28 said:


> Happy Easter everyone sorry no new progress:banghead:


Enjoy your Sunday! In this case, patience makes perfect. You'll get there, you've made great progress so far!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Finally some new pics







got the motor out








And the old motor blown head gasket







I'm getting closer south bend stage 5 clutch came in also just have to do all the deletes and delete powersteering


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Delete the power steering? Why not just relocate it?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

TRYING TO LOSE SOME WEIGHT PLUSE THE RACK IS LEAKING,I ALLREADY DID AC DELETE REAR SEATS ASHTRAY CD CHANGER ALL HEAT SHEILDS UNDERNETH .RACING STEERING WHEEL RACING SEATS CARBONFIBER BATTERY SPARE TIRE AND TOOLS SO I WAS GOING TO DELETE EVAP SAI POWERSTEERING ANYTHING ELSE I SHOULD DO :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh ok. I get it now.


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

01ttgt28 said:


> Finally some new pics
> And the old motor blown head gasket


 I am curious how you determined that the head gasket was blown? I have been working on 1.8T's for a long time, and have never seen a 1.8T actually blow a head gasket. I have seen coolant related issues from overheating, and a bunch of turbo-related problems that were blamed as bad head gaskets, but never actually seen where the gasket failed. The 1.8t head clamps on so well, in so many points, it is one of the 1.8T's strong points for sure. 

Your build looks to be coming along well, nice looking car too. Curious also why you chose the 3076? I know that is a great setup when paired with a 2.0L displacement upgrade, but I didn't see if you were increasing displacement to 2.0L? We orignally ran the ATP 2871R kit in a 1.8L, but we replaced the ATP manifold with a better manifold after a year or so, and it made 413whp, and ran 11.26 in the quarter mile at 127mph. Not bad for FWD. We also run the Uni BT software, it is the best (IMHO). 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

beetlevdubn said:


> I am curious how you determined that the head gasket was blown? I have been working on 1.8T's for a long time, and have never seen a 1.8T actually blow a head gasket. I have seen coolant related issues from overheating, and a bunch of turbo-related problems that were blamed as bad head gaskets, but never actually seen where the gasket failed. The 1.8t head clamps on so well, in so many points, it is one of the 1.8T's strong points for sure.
> 
> Your build looks to be coming along well, nice looking car too. Curious also why you chose the 3076? I know that is a great setup when paired with a 2.0L displacement upgrade, but I didn't see if you were increasing displacement to 2.0L? We orignally ran the ATP 2871R kit in a 1.8L, but we replaced the ATP manifold with a better manifold after a year or so, and it made 413whp, and ran 11.26 in the quarter mile at 127mph. Not bad for FWD. We also run the Uni BT software, it is the best (IMHO).
> 
> Keep up the good work.


 on the headgasket thats what the shop said.i have a lot of oil in my coolant my coolant it is black and the first shop i had rebuild my stock motor said they had to retorque the head becase it was leaking.the shop i deal with now told me you dont retorqe the 1.8t heads thats why i dont deal with that other place any more .i got horror storys for days now i found a good shop thank god!!!!! for the 2871r on a stock motor and clutch i only put down 290 awhp with revo 550 and meth now im going uni 830 .and the 413whp u got thats great wish i got those numbers:thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I think you might have some incorrect information. The head torquing procedure changes on what type of hardware you are using.

If you're using studs you absolutely MUST re-torque the head after one heat cycle. No questions asked it's in the ARP manual and both performance shops I've went to have told me this.

If you are using OEM stretch bolts you do not re-torque the head. I believe the same goes for ARP bolts, however, I am not sure and would like someone to confirm.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

DougLoBue said:


> I think you might have some incorrect information. The head torquing procedure changes on what type of hardware you are using.
> 
> If you're using studs you absolutely MUST re-torque the head after one heat cycle. No questions asked it's in the ARP manual and both performance shops I've went to have told me this.
> 
> If you are using OEM stretch bolts you do not re-torque the head. I believe the same goes for ARP bolts, however, I am not sure and would like someone to confirm.


 I'm running arp bolts and I have not heard this before. I'm about 1000 miles into the new motor and I'm not having any problems. I'll take a look around and see what I can dig up. 

** Found the installation directions on there website. ARP head bolts don't need to be retorqued. 
http://arpinstructions.com/instructions/204-3901.pdf


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Just wondering if any one has got the weight under 3,000 lbs on their tt.I also need to know when doing all deletes what needs to be resistored just looking for some infoopcorn:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

01ttgt28 said:


> Just wondering if any one has got the weight under 3,000 lbs on their tt.I also need to know when doing all deletes what needs to be resistored just looking for some infoopcorn:


Looks great, this should make a killer street car! Providing you got uni to give you all the deletes the only thing that needs either a resister or a solenoid plugged into the electrical plug (no vacuum lines needed) is EVAP and VVT if you deleted VVT. Personally I run with the EVAP solenoid still plugged in, I just hide it, and I plugged in the gold n249 solenoid into the VVT harness and it trims perfectly. Now you'll get a code for no n75 if you choose to delete that also but no CEL :thumbup:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

01ttgt28 said:


> got this today


what is this for?

ive seen DIY's of adding widebands that make no mention of this harness needed.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

speed51133! said:


> what is this for?
> 
> ive seen DIY's of adding widebands that make no mention of this harness needed.


This is a wideband harness its plug and play check out their web site


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> This is a wideband harness its plug and play check out their web site


It just makes thing easy


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I picked up these wheels this weekend for $600 what u think







and I found a pic with them on








What do u guys think their 8 5 in the front and 9 5 in the rear


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Not to much progress but some thing







got the valve cover painted timing belt on sai block off plate cut the bracket that holds the power steering pump ie dowel pin installed. deleted the factory oil cooler


















Anything u guys think I should do or any input is all ways appreciated :beer:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Some new pics


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

So the motor is in Alex from Wentworth motor sports is going to be fabing up the down pipe:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

And how the Turbo is sitting


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I can hear turbo spool right now. god it's glorious.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Why smallport?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't know but its my first build and we did all super tech springs retainers and inconl exhaust valves autotech cam gear. I'm kinda kicking my self in the butt because I didnt do cams :banghead: will see what happens
hoping to get close to 500whp:laugh:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I can hear turbo spool right now. god it's glorious.


Did you every swap out your motor:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Got the intake Plenum today


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> Did you every swap out your motor:thumbup:


I didn't-- I kept adding things to the list. Last week I decided to do ACL coated rod bearings instead of OEM. This week I just got a brand new cam tensioner in because I saw a thread with a failed one last week. All that's left is a decision on manual or hydraulic timing belt and I'm done... or so I think :screwy:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> I didn't-- I kept adding things to the list. Last week I decided to do ACL coated rod bearings instead of OEM. This week I just got a brand new cam tensioner in because I saw a thread with a failed one last week. All that's left is a decision on manual or hydraulic timing belt and I'm done... or so I think :screwy:


Yeah right you will never be done.I tell my self that all the time and I keep adding things.I'm addicted :facepalm: lol!!!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Happy Halloween


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Anyone have problems with the 034 catch can. it hits the ABS pump and won't clip on:facepalm:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> Anyone have problems with the 034 catch can. it hits the ABS pump and won't clip on:facepalm:


That's the exact issue I had. In my blackholed buildthread I had documented it as well as emailed 034/INA about it with no direct resolution. I later sold the catch can and decided to go custom. The location of the vent makes for a horrible smell in the cabin.

If you can I'd return it now for a full refund. The setup also sucked oil vapors into my intake manifold causing it to be flooded with oil over and over again until I disconnected the one way valve they had on it and plugged both the 034 line and the intake manifold.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I try to stay away from there stuff. It's not the best I've heard.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Do u think I can shim the ABS bracket to make it go lower so the can could fit.I don't want to brake a ABS line just woundering:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Just wondering if any one has ever done a ABS delete and is it bad to delete????


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

What do u guys think of this billet wheel for the gt3076r its $160.00 on ebay


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I've driven my car with the ABS sensors unplugged - they were having issues and locking my brakes up at speed. It wasn't safe. I had to slam on the brakes because someone cut me off and at only 30mph I skidded for a few feet with blue smoke instead of stopping.

With the catch can I always planned to make an S shaped bracket for the bottom mounting piece out of some cheap home depot metal and use on the top a vacuum line as a large washer and a long bolt/nut to hold it down. You could try that if you want to keep it?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Got some new parts in from jrm fabrication their billet nice


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> I've driven my car with the ABS sensors unplugged - they were having issues and locking my brakes up at speed. It wasn't safe. I had to slam on the brakes because someone cut me off and at only 30mph I skidded for a few feet with blue smoke instead of stopping.
> 
> With the catch can I always planned to make an S shaped bracket for the bottom mounting piece out of some cheap home depot metal and use on the top a vacuum line as a large washer and a long bolt/nut to hold it down. You could try that if you want to keep it?


Does your tt have the ESP button?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't have traction control on my TT so no ESP button


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

So if u delete ABS you think it would brake funny? I thought it would be like driving my dads Chevy back in the day


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> What do u guys think of this billet wheel for the gt3076r its $160.00 on ebay


So has anyone tried this wheel or is it junk


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

hows the project going man?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

not that great its kinda taking the back burner a little.i had to get a new winter beater mine was acting up pretty bad im going to miss her


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That's a cool daily


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

this is my new one i just picked up some 24s will see


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

also got arp cam bolt and all the resistors for all my deletes


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

i need to figure out what color for the calipers i was thinking of going with silver.what do u guys think.they look pretty messed up


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

What color is the car? If car is silver or white - do a gold color, if black its up to you on that.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I like the cam bolt- could you link me to that?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Audiguy84 said:


> What color is the car? If car is silver or white - do a gold color, if black its up to you on that.


 My car is two tone black and silver.i really don't want red that's what most people do


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> That's a cool daily


 Thanks I loved that truck I loved the air bags the pic is it on its lowest setting but it was a electrical 
nightmare.the doors would lock and unlock while driving  and the other one I got is in the shop for a head gasket :thumbdown: land rovers suck lol


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> I like the cam bolt- could you link me to that?


 Sorry for the late response but here's the link :thumbup: 
http://www.intengineering.com/arp-cam-pulley-bolt-for-1-8t-engines.html


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes new update alex just made the 4" intake and made the vband down pipe.the billet coolant flange thermostat housing and heater core fittings are in.the abd manifold runners got cut and installed to the xcessive Plenum.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

The down pipe Alex is a beast :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Have u guys every seen a tt with after market mirrors kind like these 










I really what them


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

01ttgt28 said:


> Have u guys every seen a tt with after market mirrors kind like these
> 
> 
> 
> ...












http://www.racerpartswholesale.com/category/Club_Series_Race_Mirrors


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Their nice but I was looking for the same mirror with a straight arm not curved especially if I have to spend 120 each:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Are any of u guys going to dust off this year last time I whent their was only one other tt


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

01ttgt28 said:


> Are any of u guys going to dust off this year last time I whent their was only one other tt


A local guy to me goes all the time cuz he's from Connecticut, but I never have the funds to go


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

That sucks I would love to meet some of you guys.what about waterfest


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I may go this year, although H20 is where the most of us meet up at for sure


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*going this year*

does your TT have AWD or FWD ???

as where did you lose all the weight ?? Wheels weight is ??

thanks.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

beeyond said:


> does your TT have AWD or FWD ???
> 
> as where did you lose all the weight ?? Wheels weight is ??
> 
> thanks.


Its awd :thumbup:

And for weight I removed back seats,spare tire,tools ,CD changer, Med kit ,racing seats , engine covers ,racing steering wheel, muffler heat sheild, stock seat belts, ash tray, AC compressor and lines, oh yeah the toe hook block in the rear,it weighted about 3,120 around their and now I removed sai,vvt ,power steering ,n75 ,evap ,the cross intercooler tube, carbon fiber battery, factory oil cooler and some of the hoses and wires .might be taking all the audio out also will see what see weights when i get her back


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> That sucks I would love to meet some of you guys.what about waterfest


I'll likely do WF this year again for auto-x, but that makes it difficult to meet people when you're stuck on the track from 8am-4pm. H2o is definitely the event of the year for us. Also I'm going to try and do one of the QW TT cruises they do- I've tried for the last few years but my car breaks every time.

Gracias for the ARP link- I'll pick one up for next time I have the TB off (likely to do cams ).


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well I'll have to go to waterfest and use my creeper 70-300mm lens and get some action shots of your car :thumbup: 
Every year Koni has a open contest for their booth car. Maybe I'll try to get in there this year. If not I know a bunch of the other podi team members have friends in high places. This year I want to take the TT out as much as possible before I get a "real job" :laugh:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> I'll likely do WF this year again for auto-x, but that makes it difficult to meet people when you're stuck on the track from 8am-4pm. H2o is definitely the event of the year for us. Also I'm going to try and do one of the QW TT cruises they do- I've tried for the last few years but my car breaks every time.
> 
> Gracias for the ARP link- I'll pick one up for next time I have the TB off (likely to do cams ).


I haven't been in 2 years last time I was at wf my car was under the revo tent. Its about a little over 4 hours for me and the ride sucks with racing seats that don't recline


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Well I got a new part today nothing crazy but anythings better than nothing












They look kinda small for Porsche brake pads


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Just got my caliper adaptors from creation motor sports in the UK for $156 shipped great price:thumbup:
Monday will be posting up new pics.I have to go drop of some parts to went worth motor sports and some cash to get this thing done.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Like your build


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

peter139 said:


> Like your build


thanks :thumbup: the only thing that sucks is i dont do my own work


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Test fit the wheels Alex said looks like 20mm spacers/adaptors I'm guessing h&r ???











The down pipe :thumbup:











The waste gate just the test fit










Test fit the intake and throotle body for clearance from the hood it tight


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Poor abd Mani $400 down the drain  it was for the good of the build


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*spacers*

42DD has spacers now.....


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Driving in the winter has killed my car


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

beeyond said:


> 42DD has spacers now.....


Are they adaptors also I need 5×100 to 5×130


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*yes.......VW/Audi 5x100-5x130 Wheel Adaptor Set*



01ttgt28 said:


> Are they adaptors also I need 5×100 to 5×130












http://store.42draftdesigns.com/VWAudi-5x100-5x130-Wheel-Adaptor-Set_p_441.html

go to link... if you see what you want email me I discount..... [email protected]

approved vendor........ 


yours,


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Pm sent lets see what you can do:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

If Any one is local or close and looking for parts I have a bunch. gt2871r with atp Maf revo 550 ecu and 550 CC injectors mass air flow a battery power steering pump and lines front bumper two after market grills steering wheel with air bag front calipers with pbr pads ss front brake lines 034 motor mounts that suck sai pump ko4 manifold atp down pipe 3" eBay light weight pulleys just let me know:thumbup:


----------



## 12vGtiVR6 (Jan 15, 2011)

tooooo sickkk!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Well a couple new parts I'm getting their I just keep adding stuff:facepalm:


So i got in the solid sub frame bushings from 034 also the tranny service hole plug and some arp Turbo and manifold bolts :thumbup:











Also got one of my hose fittings. I ordered 2 got 1 that's always great:screwy:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

beeyond said:


> http://store.42draftdesigns.com/VWAudi-5x100-5x130-Wheel-Adaptor-Set_p_441.html
> 
> go to link... if you see what you want email me I discount..... [email protected]
> 
> ...



Well I'm glad I whent with Brett at whanab. he gave me the the best price on the spacers and is really helping with finding me parts at great prices:thumbup:


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

i love build threads  :beer:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

exboy99 said:


> i love build threads  :beer:


Lol me to just don't like paying for them this build been pretty crazy .I passed $12,000:screwy: and I thought it was going to be $6,000 yeah wright.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Put on one of the fittings











And the heater core fittings











And a panel that Alex is making to hide everything underneth and he is going to mount the battery to it


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> Lol me to just don't like paying for them this build been pretty crazy .I passed $12,000:screwy: and I thought it was going to be $6,000 yeah wright.


Haha yea budgets always get blown- but you'll have a blast with the car!

What's up with that CTS? It doesn't look like an OEM unit by the connector shape.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> Haha yea budgets always get blown- but you'll have a blast with the car!
> 
> What's up with that CTS? It doesn't look like an OEM unit by the connector shape.


lol i feel like a noob but whats cts???


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Coolant temp sensor


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> Haha yea budgets always get blown- but you'll have a blast with the car!
> 
> What's up with that CTS? It doesn't look like an OEM unit by the connector shape.


your not use to the pretty stuff. 


lol...... it is very pretty....... :facepalm:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

beeyond said:


> your not use to the pretty stuff.
> 
> 
> lol...... it is very pretty....... :facepalm:


lol no pretty stuff here- I'm the guy with an unpainted front bumper :banghead:

I've seen the housing before, I just thought the actual coolant sensor plug had one rounded side.


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> lol no pretty stuff here- I'm the guy with an unpainted front bumper :banghead:
> 
> I've seen the housing before, I just thought the actual coolant sensor plug had one rounded side.












engine covers Carbon Fiber & radiator cover as well... making all CAPS in aluminum getting rid of forges

lots to do.........


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> Coolant temp sensor


I don't think it was changed I know we changed the Thermostat to a neuspeed and low temp fan switch. which we had to cut the harness and put a new plug on it from a different car


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

beeyond said:


> engine covers Carbon Fiber & radiator cover as well... making all CAPS in aluminum getting rid of forges
> 
> lots to do.........


Lol I got all the same caps from forge don't know if I'm using them yet


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Alex made my test pipe today vband


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Have u guys seen this it was in euro tuner this month its sick I what it so bad but to many things
To buy don't know if its worth $229.00 its from he performance


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

New update pull the motor and got everythng welded


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

:thumbup:just picked up a fuel cell $80 not bad


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Im board figured I mine as well post a pic:thumbup:
Rear seat delete










And from the back


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Picked up a couple go pro hero cameras $360 for 3  I guess that's what happens when your on the drugs better for me. I sold one all ready and I'm keeping in 1 :thumbup:


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

Daaamn where do you shop at? You get more hook ups than MATCH.COM.

This is a good build thread keep up the work.:beer::beer:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DUBBED-OUT said:


> Daaamn where do you shop at? You get more hook ups than MATCH.COM.
> 
> This is a good build thread keep up the work.:beer::beer:


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Stock oil return line Alex cut the end of and tig welded the an fitting on.and painted it black:thumbup:











And got the manifold welded










And Alex was taking out some material to get it ready to weld the inside:thumbup:











So every day its been getting closer to finishing.i can wait 30psi here I come:laugh:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Some more goodies I got today:thumbup:

Wheel adaptors from Brett his vortex name is beeyond great price
Their from 42 draft










And got my other fitting:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Alex wrapped the down pipe










Engine is in for the last time :thumbup:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

nice updates man i like your style


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

peter139 said:


> nice updates man i like your style


Thanks just love getting new updates and pics just means I'm that much closer to getting their.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

So i got another new part today it never ends 

Great price one this part its good to find some one who can give you great prices thanks brett:thumbup:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Most people are watching your project, not replying.

I like your love for the TT, i know how much time it takes.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

peter139 said:


> Most people are watching your project, not replying.
> 
> I like your love for the TT, i know how much time it takes.


Yeah I know a lot of people have looked but honestly. I like to get feedback on what I'm doing or done and what other ideas people have. I have owned my tt for over 6 years and feel in love when i seen her the curves the style 
I think I need a moment  but its different and its fun to drive its a shame u don't see many when we go to shows


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice build!

May I ask what the purpose of the car is going to be?

Seems like a whole lot of motor and no suspension (up to this point  )


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

looking forward to seeing that bend just make sure they take the ends off......

almost have wiper / coilovers watching . dang turbo bigger then the motor LOL

l8r.....


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Nice build!
> 
> May I ask what the purpose of the car is going to be?
> 
> Seems like a whole lot of motor and no suspension (up to this point  )


Car is just a toy would like to get a track day or two or drag strip I'm kinda a highway terror

Suspension all I have is h&r springs bfi control arms, cpt control arms h&r adjustable rear sway bar,
034 strut mounts,034 subframe solid mounts,euro sport front tie bar I got Brett from whanab looking for a great price on coil overs what do u think:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

beeyond said:


> looking forward to seeing that bend just make sure they take the ends off......
> 
> almost have wiper / coilovers watching . dang turbo bigger then the motor LOL
> 
> l8r.....


Thank can't wait to get this thing bent and fitted :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Well Alex from Wentworth motor sports had to bring in some help to finish the car


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

So some new updates and my favorite part pics

So Alex has been putting in some hard work
Getting things to fit









I like this shoot :thumbup: fuel rail is in injectors are in manifold is done.wideband conversion is done Ecu is in










And pics of the wire harness all resistors are in and the carbon fiber battery will be mounted to the stainless box
On the right:thumbup:


















And the top shoot:thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice- It's coming together!

What fuel rail are you running and what AN fittings is it? Looks like it has a built in provision for the stock FPR and return line on the same side?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> Nice- It's coming together!
> 
> What fuel rail are you running and what AN fittings is it? Looks like it has a built in provision for the stock FPR and return line on the same side?


Fuel rail I got from a vortex member.I believe it is from atp the fpr adaptor is from 034 here's the link
http://xcart.034motorsport.com/product.php?productid=17937&cat=&page=1

Oh and what's up with your car you dyno it yet I want a video


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Waiting on some parts diesel geek sigma 6 walbro in line tial waste gate fittings caliper stickers

Don't know if you guys know but my car is a 5 speed and I guess the early 5 speeds have a 6 speed case.
I had to use the 6 speed clutch and sigma 6 for my 5 speed .you guys ever seen that ?????


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> Waiting on some parts diesel geek sigma 6 walbro in line tial waste gate fittings caliper stickers
> 
> Don't know if you guys know but my car is a 5 speed and I guess the early 5 speeds have a 6 speed case.
> I had to use the 6 speed clutch and sigma 6 for my 5 speed .you guys ever seen that ?????


The 5 speed Quattro trans is an 02M, so same case and 240mm clutch setup, just missing the sixth gear. You wouldn't want those caliper stickers to hold up the progress, I hope they come soon.  And yes, it's the ATP fuel rail. I put a 90* adapter on my gauge so you can actually see it though.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v master said:


> The 5 speed Quattro trans is an 02M, so same case and 240mm clutch setup, just missing the sixth gear. You wouldn't want those caliper stickers to hold up the progress, I hope they come soon.  And yes, it's the ATP fuel rail. I put a 90* adapter on my gauge so you can actually see it though.


Hey those stickers are inportant they add 5whp 

Is it true that the gear teeth are bigger in the old 5 speed ???


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> Hey those stickers are inportant they add 5whp
> 
> Is it true that the gear teeth are bigger in the old 5 speed ???


No, it's not. And there is no old/new or early/late in regards to the 5 speed AWD transmissions.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v master said:


> No, it's not. And there is no old/new or early/late in regards to the 5 speed AWD transmissions.


This is from [email protected] took it from his build

Haven't done much the last couple days to the car but tore apart the transmission to show the comparison of the 5spd 02M(180hp TT Quattro) vs. 6spd 02M

The 5spd version has noticeably larger teeth which would obviously make the gears stronger. If you look close in the pic you can see that but is more apparent in person.

One thing I honestly never noticed until now(5spd 02M boxes are fairly rare) is that Audi/Vw probably only saved themselves about $100 by not making it a 6spd. The input shaft has 6th gear on it (red arrow in picture below) and only the pinion shaft gear is gone, replaced by a brass sleeve(yellow arrow in picture below). I found this quite odd.

As seen in the list below the 5spd has a nicer spread on 3rd and 4th gears.

02M DXW 5spd 180hp TT

1st gear = 3.818 2nd gear = 2.105 3rd gear = 1.345 4th gear = 0.972 5th gear = 0.970 R/P 1st-4th = 4.200 R/P 5th-rev = 3.316

02M/Y GQV 6spd R32

1st gear = 3.357 2nd gear = 2.087 3rd gear = 1.469 4th gear = 1.088 5th gear = 1.108 6th gear = 0.912 R/P =










3.273(only the lower is listed in bentley?!?)


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Got the fuel pump today walbro in line:thumbup:










Also Alex fit the dipstick and funnel today he had to bend it a little.i will be posting some more pics Tuesday
When i go back up their:thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

FYI- the walbro inline isn't neccessary the 225hp TT fuel pump flows the same rate I just learned.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> FYI- the walbro inline isn't neccessary the 225hp TT fuel pump flows the same rate I just learned.


mine is a 180 but i swaped it out for a apr intank.i heard that the apr intank can only support 350 hp 
thanks for the heads up:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Well some more parts :thumbup: the sigma 6 and waste gate fittings


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh yeah I'm getting close pipping almost done just needs some polishing and brackets






























Heater core lines are done:thumbup:










And how the wheels sit on the 42draft adaptors


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> The 5spd version has noticeably larger teeth which would obviously make the gears stronger. If you look close in the pic you can see that but is more apparent in person.
> 
> 1st gear = 3.818 2nd gear = 2.105 3rd gear = 1.345 4th gear = 0.972 5th gear = 0.970 R/P 1st-4th = 4.200 R/P 5th-rev = 3.316
> 
> ...


The larger teeth is due to the difference in ratios. It has nothing to do with strength.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

:thumbup: nice work

but those taillights...


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v master said:


> The larger teeth is due to the difference in ratios. It has nothing to do with strength.


oh lol i thought bigger was better:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

peter139 said:


> :thumbup: nice work
> 
> but those taillights...


thanks i know ebay:facepalm:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

I like your engine and custom setup. I see much special parts, one of the reasons why i like your build. Also the rims are :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

and now their polished bling bling


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

peter139 said:


> I like your engine and custom setup. I see much special parts, one of the reasons why i like your build. Also the rims are :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks the rims only coast me $600 with tires:thumbup:


----------



## lilwe3zy05 (May 13, 2007)

way to go dude!!! Looking great! U def. need to post a video of start up and dyno!!!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

lilwe3zy05 said:


> way to go dude!!! Looking great! U def. need to post a video of start up and dyno!!!


 Yeah I def will I just hope it runs good


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

new updates water Meth is done ran it to the Mani behind the TB .the oil cooler sandwich plate is in alternator is inDiesel geek sigma 6 installed Alex is def getting it done:thumbup:if anyone is in ma def check out Alex at Wentworth he makes dreams come true 



















Custom battery mount:thumbup: 
Diesel geek shifter I got from beeyond thanks brett:thumbup:


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

you make me wanna build a tracked out TT 1.8t :laugh: i am really liking the build, especially the attention to detail keep it up! any tricks planned for spooling that big turbo up a little quicker?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

well we got some head work done and some meth .i guess i have to see what happens if its not that great im getting a billit compressor wheel


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

why not use msd?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Audiquattro337 said:


> why not use msd?


 I have never seen a tt with msd if i need a better spark I could all ways got with the 2.0t coil packs 
With ie adaptors. I know playedtt has them:thumbup:


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

01ttgt28 said:


> new updates water Meth is done ran it to the Mani behind the TB .the oil cooler sandwich plate is in alternator is inDiesel geek sigma 6 installed Alex is def getting it done:thumbup:if anyone is in ma def check out Alex at Wentworth he makes dreams come true


 Im loving the build, but wouldnt the w/m nozzle placement be bad for distributing equal amounts of w/m to each cylinder?
If you are doing a full build why not tap a hole in each runner i nthe intake manifold for the w/m?

Keep up the great work :thumbup:


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*where*

trying to get a hold of you. making sure you got all the product information and prices.... 

just let me know......  

things looking good :wave:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> Im loving the build, but wouldnt the w/m nozzle placement be bad for distributing equal amounts of w/m to each cylinder?
> If you are doing a full build why not tap a hole in each runner i nthe intake manifold for the w/m?
> 
> Keep up the great work :thumbup:


 I agree, cylinder distribution is going to be horrible! If you are going to direct port, do it right especially at this level of involvement in a build. 

This is what I have for my in-cylinder cooling:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I agree, cylinder distribution is going to be horrible! If you are going to direct port, do it right especially at this level of involvement in a build.
> 
> This is what I have for my in-cylinder cooling:


 Does it matter if the water meth is in front or behind the throttle body wouldn't it be the same???


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Before I had it setup in front of the throttle body but since I don't know much about it I will have to ask the shop. Max's setup looks crazy:thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

01ttgt28 said:


> Does it matter if the water meth is in front or behind the throttle body wouldn't it be the same???


 Two different effect and purpose! 

- Pre- throttle body injection will target and do a better job at reducing IAT ( as long as the mixture atomizes before reaching the cylinders). 

- Post-throttle body injection is designed to increase in-cylinder knock threshold ( octane boosting ). Because the atomization happens inside the combustion chamber, the motor is less prone to pre-ignition and detonation. 

The combining effect of both gives you greater results and that's why I have gone to great length to do it right. Next step for me is pre-turbo injection


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Two different effect and purpose!
> 
> - Pre- throttle body injection will target and do a better job at reducing IAT ( as long as the mixture atomizes before reaching the cylinders).
> 
> ...


 Okay so what your saying is I should run it the way you have it for the best effect:thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

01ttgt28 said:


> Okay so what your saying is I should run it the way you have it for the best effect:thumbup:


 Well, the way I have it is a little intricate but for in-cylinder cooling, yes you should have it like I have the picture! 

The rundown of what I have: 

1) For in-cylinder cooling and direct porting, I have a nozzle dedicated to each runner for even distribution ( single nozzle post TB tend to starve certain cylinders for the juice ). 

2) I also have pre-TB nozzles before and after the heat exchange. 

3) I don't run the cheap Shurflo pump that comes with the china edition kits 

4) I run custom .5 gal/nozzle at 200+ psi to ensure proper atomization 

5) I have real failsafes ( no dummie led light and low level warnings ). I am talking about flow level sensor with warning and E85. 

6) I don't run the usual laggy map based controller and always have full pressure ( no progressive gimmic). 

7) I run solenoids as close as possible to the end of each main lines 

:beer:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I run the labonte stage 3 water meth with touch display it should be a good kit I hope here's a link:thumbup: 

http://www.superpowercharger.com/watermeth.htm


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

01ttgt28 said:


> I run the labonte stage 3 water meth with touch display it should be a good kit I hope here's a link:thumbup:
> 
> http://www.superpowercharger.com/watermeth.htm


 Excellent kit except for the pump! That is basically what I have at base of my setup but I got together with Dan at Labonte ( before they went under :thumbdown: ) and got a better pump with my custom kit. The shurflo pump you have in yours is honestly not the greatest (I got a pump from Aquamist that is light years ahead of this one). 

You can definitely build from what you have! Get some more nozzles, a few solenoids and start with pre and post TB injection. Down the road, you can always buy a better pump and sell the one that came with this kit.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

So Alex got some more stuff done :thumbup: 

He mounted my mbc did all hard vacume lines and finished the fuel regulator adaptor 


















New catch can fro vibrant since my 034 can don't fit  

















4" intake with forged 007 and some bracing :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Catch can finished 



















New coolant globe


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Got the cat cam gear from 034 the auto tech gear I have is for the 2.0 my mistake:facepalm:


----------



## RoTTirocket (Feb 8, 2007)

this build is looking very interesting:beer:, I wish I had the funds for all of this!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

All this, and a MBC and Forge DV? Seems like you skimped in those two areas. How are you going to adjust the tune for the adj. cam gear?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v master said:


> All this, and a MBC and Forge DV? Seems like you skimped in those two areas. How are you going to adjust the tune for the adj. cam gear?


 What's wrong with a mbc just set it and forget it that's what I did on my last setup 
And what dv do u recommend ?I was just going to use a stiffer spring .it worked on my 2871r pretty good? 
And the cam gear I just want to be able to have every thing that is adjustable when i go to the dyno just in case


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> What's wrong with a mbc just set it and forget it that's what I did on my last setup
> And what dv do u recommend ?I was just going to use a stiffer spring .it worked on my 2871r pretty good?
> And the cam gear I just want to be able to have every thing that is adjustable when i go to the dyno just in case


 Most go with a BOV like a Tial unit when doing a BT setup. Since the sensitive stock tuning is out the window a BOV isn't a big deal.

I'd agree nothing is wrong with the MBC. As long as it's a ball/spring based model then you're set. I run the same thing just in an electronically switchable two valve manifold.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

And Alex sent me some good morning pics 
Test fitting the front bumper 



















Going to to have to trim 










And the tail lights putting some eBay tint on if it works:facepalm: 
And you can see Alex in the light


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> Most go with a BOV like a Tial unit when doing a BT setup. Since the sensitive stock tuning is out the window a BOV isn't a big deal.
> 
> I'd agree nothing is wrong with the MBC. As long as it's a ball/spring based model then you're set. I run the same thing just in an electronically switchable two valve manifold.


 Do u think the oo7 will be fine? I also have a greedy bov its purple


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> What's wrong with a mbc just set it and forget it that's what I did on my last setup


 I used to think that, until I played with EBC's. Pulling over, opening hood, turning a knob, hoping you got it right, get back in, test, repeat = lame. Gear based boost is where it's at, though I'd rather have a plain jain EBC over an MBC any day of the week. 



01ttgt28 said:


> Do u think the oo7 will be fine? I also have a greedy bov its purple


 Greddy Type S > 007, in flow rate, adjustability, and response. Also, it doesn't have to stay purple.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v master said:


> I used to think that, until I played with EBC's. Pulling over, opening hood, turning a knob, hoping you got it right, get back in, test, repeat = lame. Gear based boost is where it's at, though I'd rather have a plain jain EBC over an MBC any day of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> Greddy Type S > 007, in flow rate, adjustability, and response. Also, it doesn't have to stay purple.


 All my tuneing will be done at the dyno.no driving pulling over and checking it I've done that before lol!! 
And yeah I got the same greedy you have just purple:thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

01ttgt28 said:


> All my tuneing will be done at the dyno.no driving pulling over and checking it I've done that before lol!!


 Just remember that road tuning over various conditions and over a long period of time is the only way to nail a setup. Not saying that dyno tuning isn't as important but it's more for full load steady state power (you can't fine tune uphill part throttle or morning humid cold starts on a dyno for example).


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> All my tuneing will be done at the dyno.no driving pulling over and checking it I've done that before lol!!
> And yeah I got the same greedy you have just purple:thumbup:


 That's saying you will never adjust boost, which means you should set your WG to your target boost and delete the MBC.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v master said:


> That's saying you will never adjust boost, which means you should set your WG to your target boost and delete the MBC.


 will see what happens at the dyno im sure ill drop 500 to 600 or more tuneing it


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> will see what happens at the dyno im sure ill drop 500 to 600 or more tuneing it


 What software are you going with?

I thought you had Uni for some reason?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> What software are you going with?
> 
> I thought you had Uni for some reason?


 yeah uni 830cc all delets wide band and 80mm tb


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Well I got my caliper paint and stickers that are tiny :facepalm: dame eBay


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

So i ordered some coilovers ta technix from Germany here's the link:thumbup:

http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17141421.mobile/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/17141421/Products/TA003

And Max don't hate me


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Don't know what this parts called but it came of a 2000 Jetta tdi .it connects to the upper Rad hose the reason for this part was we deleted the sensor on the tt:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

So a little update I ordered the wrong cat cam gear:facepalm: the eBay tail light tint is junk:facepalm:
And ne dust off is less than a month away:facepalm: and I still need to order stuff:facepalm:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> So a little update I ordered the wrong cat cam gear:facepalm: the eBay tail light tint is junk:facepalm:
> And ne dust off is less than a month away:facepalm: and I still need to order stuff:facepalm:


Skip the cam gear and don't sweat the looks of the car yet. I don't want to be a debbie downer but be prepared for little mechanical issues to pop up when you go to turn this future beast of an automobile on.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> Skip the cam gear and don't sweat the looks of the car yet. I don't want to be a debbie downer but be prepared for little mechanical issues to pop up when you go to turn this future beast of an automobile on.


I hope I don't have any problems:facepalm: I still need to get it to the body shop.i just ordered the right cam gear now I got three


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

new pics brakes alex is the man:thumbup:
rear








front








and with the rotors all cleaned up dont ask how but they were rusty 
And with wheel adaptors from 42draft that Brett (beeyond) from whanab got me a great deal:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

more pics :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
oil cooler is in and wheels are on


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

looking good...... 

looking for a filler plate for you....... 

really want to see those coil overs when they come in...


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

beeyond said:


> looking good......
> 
> looking for a filler plate for you.......
> 
> really want to see those coil overs when they come in...


Can't wait for the coilovers from Germany hopefully their okay:thumbup:
And thanks for your help


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

And I just want to say thanks to Alex at wentworth motor sports in brewster ma.for all his help it couldn't be done with out him:beer::beer:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Pics I never posted I'm board









Old Turbo

















Waterfest old pics

































Fans 14"


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Seakonk speed way where dust off is this month:thumbup:

Waterfest dyno that's me to he right in white


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Got a new part today ie billet alternator pully thanks for a great price from beeyond :thumbup::thumbup:
Going to see my car at Wentworth motor sports tommarow . I will be posting new pics


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Before 










After










Fuel supply parts:thumbup:









A little bling from ecs tunning










Sub frame is out and waiting to install 034 solid billet bushings that they sent me the wrong ones
And I had to order the right ones again


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Nos is hooked up :thumbup: 









New bushings


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

20v master said:


> I used to think that, until I played with EBC's. Pulling over, opening hood, turning a knob, hoping you got it right, get back in, test, repeat = lame. Gear based boost is where it's at, though I'd rather have a plain jain EBC over an MBC any day of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> Greddy Type S > 007, in flow rate, adjustability, and response. Also, it doesn't have to stay purple.


where did you get that greddy type s adapter flange?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

codergfx said:


> where did you get that greddy type s adapter flange?


Here's a link :thumbup:

http://www.amazon.com/Valve-Adapter-Simple-Clamp-GReddy/dp/B0052YC3TA


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

So i got a blue Haldex from climbingcue for $600 shipped.i should get it tommarow will post some pics:thumbup: 
And I need a new labonte water Meth display mines is all blue just can't find one.I pm Max I'm hoping he can help:facepalm:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I know its a little beat but long as it works:thumbup:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

still a nice build, like the front. 

When do you think to take the first ride?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

This week I'm hopeing. It still needs to go to the body shop and after that I will be making some videos :laugh:


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

Impressive build, look forward to seeing it at some point this summer. 

Bill


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Happy easter:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Oil cap is sitting funny  










Fuel lines are done for now 


















New ball joint 








Under shot of the inter cooler piping 











034 solid sub frame bushings


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Ass shot


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

01ttgt28 said:


> Ass shot


 You have pipe rusting in your ass :facepalm:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

And now its having problems starting let the fun begin:facepalm: 
Good luck Alex :thumbup: click on link for video 

[video]http://s1102.photobucket.com/albums/g460/01ttgt28/?action=view&current=20120410_080620.mp4[/video]


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

with a GT30 sized turbo that exhaust is gonna be LOUD! 

You gonna daily it?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> with a GT30 sized turbo that exhaust is gonna be LOUD!
> 
> You gonna daily it?


 Nah not any more but I did with the 2871r


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> You have pipe rusting in your ass :facepalm:


 yeah that part aint stainless yet  did you get my pm??


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

and now it runs  every thing is good just getting rev hang:thumbup: 
click the link for the video sorry about the quality of the video it aint my phone 

[video]http://s1102.photobucket.com/albums/g460/01ttgt28/?action=view&current=video3gpp_2.mp4[/video]


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Cool that it runs! 

That exhaust is not really sexy, but all engine component + wheels are nice. 

But i think you'll fix that in the future


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

peter139 said:


> Cool that it runs!
> 
> That exhaust is not really sexy, but all engine component + wheels are nice.
> 
> But i think you'll fix that in the future


 thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

01ttgt28 said:


> yeah that part aint stainless yet  did you get my pm??


 I just found it and responded, I get quite a few PM and some falls through the cracks!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I just found it and responded, I get quite a few PM and some falls through the cracks!


 thanks:thumbup:


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*rusty pipes*



















watched the video yes this will be loudddddd 

but nice...


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Brett Had to go show of your polished ass


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

New pics she is finally on here feet  










See looks kinda high coils haven't come in yet I might have to go to dust off on the h&rs


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm loving those rims!! How much did you get them for? What did they originally come off of? 


Nice work btw :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> I'm loving those rims!! How much did you get them for? What did they originally come off of?
> 
> 
> Nice work btw :thumbup:


 Got them of Cl for $600 with tires and they came of a Porsche 997 twin turbo:thumbup:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> Got them of Cl for $600 with tires and they came of a Porsche 997 twin turbo:thumbup:


 Lucky ass:beer:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Lucky ass:beer:


 Lol!!:beer:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Alex just sent me a new pic Haldex fresh paint looks new again


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

I read all this, awesome build, I'm watching  

I had the same problem with my oil cap, take it apart, cut new notches in it and clue it back together then put it back in lol. There's a DIY somewhere buy pretty self explanatory.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

haldex is in :thumbup: injectors are leaking alex ordered new orings


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Another new part its of the a4 hope it fits


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

fuel pump install kit from c2 motorsports


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Who did you get the install kit from?


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

That plate off the a4 will not fit man, sorry to say. Tha a8 grill is bigger then the a4 one.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

MKllllvr28 said:


> I'm running arp bolts and I have not heard this before. I'm about 1000 miles into the new motor and I'm not having any problems. I'll take a look around and see what I can dig up.
> 
> ** Found the installation directions on there website. ARP head bolts don't need to be retorqued.
> http://arpinstructions.com/instructions/204-3901.pdf


 

I've had an ARP headbolt come loose...... drives side rear corner. I'd check them after a couple cycles to be sure. 


Also whenever you are torquing go over each step twice, because the #1-5 bolts will have lost their torque as the gasket compresses by the time you hit #10. Trust me, you'll feel it and see it on your torque wrench.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Who did you get the install kit from?


c2 motor sports $250 uses stock lines in the rear:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

gdoggmoney said:


> I've had an ARP headbolt come loose...... drives side rear corner. I'd check them after a couple cycles to be sure.
> 
> 
> Also whenever you are torquing go over each step twice, because the #1-5 bolts will have lost their torque as the gasket compresses by the time you hit #10. Trust me, you'll feel it and see it on your torque wrench.


thanks for the heads up


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Audiguy84 said:


> That plate off the a4 will not fit man, sorry to say. Tha a8 grill is bigger then the a4 one.


that suck $50 down the drain again any one got a8 euro filler for sale?????


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

all set pump is in injector orings replaced. alex is taking it for a test drive


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Just paid for a new part can't wait for it to come in its sexy:thumbup:
Great deal from burk_art


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Where did you guys mount the pump? By the look of your kit it was for under the car?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I will take some pics when i go see it he said it is before the filter hidden behind some panel???
Here is the link to the fuel pump kit

http://www.c2motorsports.net/index....ategory_id=38&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=58


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Updated my parts list on the first page I'm might be missing 1 or 2 things


----------



## ty_hutch01 (Aug 10, 2007)

i've sat here and read this whole thread in this thing is coming along great. i remember just a few short years ago this thing was stock sitting in the driveway next to my house, and me being the vw/audi enthusiast i am, i walked over and started talking to my new neighbor. I've seen this thing go through hell and back to get to where it is today. drove in the car durring the different stages and it was always an improvement everytime. can't wait to see this thing back around and go for another ride!!!! Rick its been a long Fcuking time but its worth it. Hats off to Alex over at wentworth and you for taking the time, doing it right, and dropping the cash!!!!!!!!

I'll see that beast of a car soon i'm sure


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks tyler cant wait to take it for a ride :thumbup:cant wait for dust off .im going to fill the trunk with ice and vodka

new pics alex gave it a bath


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks really nice. You should make a video when it's all finished and walk us around the car :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

well heres a video of me picking it up this morning sorry i dont know how to post videos 
just click the link:thumbup:


[video]http://s1102.photobucket.com/albums/g460/01ttgt28/?action=view&current=20120414_075648.mp4[/video]


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

another clip me driving


[video]http://s1102.photobucket.com/albums/g460/01ttgt28/?action=view&current=video3gpp_2-1.mp4[/video]


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

and it broke down :facepalm:



[video]http://s1102.photobucket.com/albums/g460/01ttgt28/?action=view&current=20120414_085836.mp4[/video]


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

and a pic of it on the flat bed


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

cool  so replacing the altenator shouldn't be a problem.

Nice you're back on the streets:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

peter139 said:


> cool  so replacing the altenator shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Nice you're back on the streets:thumbup:


had it towed back to the shop and alex got me fixed up:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

just let you guys know do not i repeat do not do a power steering delete it is horrible:facepalm:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

01ttgt28 said:


> just let you guys know do not i repeat do not do a power steering delete it is horrible:facepalm:


Who would ever want to do that in a car that's that heavy and with a steering assisted rack? At the very least, you'd need to open the rack and cut the main shaft shims out to free things up (unless you are Rambo).

Good to see you back on the road again! :thumbup:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that your "porsche" wheels are replicas because real 997's dont have that little kink in each one of the spokes. Maybe that explains the $600 price tag :screwy:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I'm pretty sure that your "porsche" wheels are replicas because real 997's dont have that little kink in each one of the spokes. Maybe that explains the $600 price tag :screwy:


I really don't know how can you tell on the inside


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Who would ever want to do that in a car that's that heavy and with a steering assisted rack? At the very least, you'd need to open the rack and cut the main shaft shims out to free things up (unless you are Rambo).
> 
> Good to see you back on the road again! :thumbup:


 Its pretty dame stiff is their a DIY on making this rack work or a manual rack swap???


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

01ttgt28 said:


> Its pretty dame stiff is their a DIY on making this rack work or a manual rack swap???


There is no DIY but basically take the rack apart and cut the inner the metal rings off without scratching the shaft itself. With less rings there will be less pressure with the oil moving and less assist would be needed. You can loop the lines and have fluid moving in the system or run it dry with high temp grease as a replacement for fluid. I've done it with several cars before but the heavier the car, the more driver effort will be needed and I would never try it in a DD that is over 2500 lbs :beer:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

01ttgt28 said:


> I really don't know how can you tell on the inside


First, are they staggered? Real 997 wheels will be staggered. Probably 19x8 and 19x11 (maybe 19x10).

Second, real 997 wheels will have certain stamp marks on the inside of the wheel indicating the wheel manufacturer. BBS is a common OEM manufacturer. However, I do not know for sure if BBS was contracted to manufacture that specific wheel.

Anyhow, the easiest way would be to google pictures of real 997's and you will see that the OEM wheels have flat spokes with no distinct bend in the spoke pattern. I don't think you got completely hosed on the deal, but my first impression is that those are poorly done aftermarket replicas.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Here are 2 photos of a stock 997. See how the spokes are almost flat and curve in only at the center of the wheel?

I could be completely wrong, but I live in Miami and see lots of 997's around here. Something about the wheels on your car looks off to me 


















Also you can compare to the OEM 997 wheels in this auction?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-OEM...es&hash=item5892f1264c&vxp=mtr#ht_2941wt_1270


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> There is no DIY but basically take the rack apart and cut the inner the metal rings off without scratching the shaft itself. With less rings there will be less pressure with the oil moving and less assist would be needed. You can loop the lines and have fluid moving in the system or run it dry with high temp grease as a replacement for fluid. I've done it with several cars before but the heavier the car, the more driver effort will be needed and I would never try it in a DD that is over 2500 lbs :beer:


I did it to reduce weight along with a bunch of other things the line is looped with fluid .I am trying to
Get the weight as low as possiblei will be weighing the car this week.I still need to remove the rest of the audio so far their is no air bags no radio no CD changer no spare no tools no power steering lol the fans are all slim no rear seats racing seats factor seat belts removed 6lb carbon fiber battery raceing steering wheel all emissions
delets head light washers are gone the cross pipe for the factor twin intercoolers is gone ash tray is gone factory
Oil cooler is gone the Porsche calipers should be lighter then the factory Audi unit rear exhaust heat shield is gone no ac now my question is would you try and make it work or put it back the way it was???


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> First, are they staggered? Real 997 wheels will be staggered. Probably 19x8 and 19x11 (maybe 19x10).
> 
> Second, real 997 wheels will have certain stamp marks on the inside of the wheel indicating the wheel manufacturer. BBS is a common OEM manufacturer. However, I do not know for sure if BBS was contracted to manufacture that specific wheel.
> 
> Anyhow, the easiest way would be to google pictures of real 997's and you will see that the OEM wheels have flat spokes with no distinct bend in the spoke pattern. I don't think you got completely hosed on the deal, but my first impression is that those are poorly done aftermarket replicas.


Rim are staggered 8.5" front 9.5" rear I know the don't say bbs but if their not you can't beat 19" with tires
for $600:thumbup:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

01ttgt28 said:


> I did it to reduce weight along with a bunch of other things the line is looped with fluid .I am trying to
> Get the weight as low as possiblei will be weighing the car this week.I still need to remove the rest of the audio so far their is no air bags no radio no CD changer no spare no tools no power steering lol the fans are all slim no rear seats racing seats factor seat belts removed 6lb carbon fiber battery raceing steering wheel all emissions
> delets head light washers are gone the cross pipe for the factor twin intercoolers is gone ash tray is gone factory
> Oil cooler is gone the Porsche calipers should be lighter then the factory Audi unit rear exhaust heat shield is gone no ac now my question is would you try and make it work or put it back the way it was???


What wheels are you running at the track?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Really don't know would like to get some track time and see what happens. I have to brake in the motor and clutch
Dyno tune the car Then fix the steering or I won't be able to drive it on the track that's how bad my steering is


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Suspension, brakes, wheels, and tires are most important for a track car. You definitely don't want to run 19s if you are trying to go fast


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

01ttgt28 said:


> now my question is would you try and make it work or put it back the way it was???


At this point, I would try to make it work! You are so involved with the build that a steering rack mod shouldn't scare you away. Normally I'd advise against a rack without power assist but your car is more purpose built than the norm. Have Alex drop the subframe, remove the rack and take it apart. The internal shaft should have 360 degree sealing metal rings on it... cutting some of those off the shaft will reduce the effort needed to operate the steering by a great percentage. :beer:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> At this point, I would try to make it work! You are so involved with the build that a steering rack mod shouldn't scare you away. Normally I'd advise against a rack without power assist but your car is more purpose built than the norm. Have Alex drop the subframe, remove the rack and take it apart. The internal shaft should have 360 degree sealing metal rings on it... cutting some of those off the shaft will reduce the effort needed to operate the steering by a great percentage. :beer:


Thanks for your help:thumbup: I still got alot to do well Alex does not me but I am dropping it off for paint this week
Then its back to Alex for my coil overs strut brace and remove the rest of the audio and fix the steering:thumbup:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

This thread full of good improvements,such dedication is admired:beer:

Please allow me to relate my self to ur ongoing project by sharing my thoughts,comments:

1- I say focus on tuning ur engine after a proper engine break-in period making sure both of yourself and Alex keeping ur attention on the newly assembled Engine which brings me to ask :

A.Whats ur Break-in period Boost?
B.Have you considered fine-tuning ur tune in the future as you get to know ur car more and more ? 

2-You can add 6th Gear into ur 02M 5-gearbox , more speed FTW!
A. have u considered installing LSD ?

3-Suspension tuning is one crucial essential part of over-all car performance in a sense of weight saving and keeping ur wheels on Tar.

A.Is ur car going to be AutoX or Fast Track Tune-related? 

*i'm sure our suspension expert will provide more healthy info.s on this! MAX i'm buying ur Talking we're listening

Keep up the great workeace:

U.B


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

ModsTTand said:


> This thread full of good improvements,such dedication is admired:beer:
> 
> Please allow me to relate my self to ur ongoing project by sharing my thoughts,comments:
> 
> ...


 
Max has def been help full :thumbup: 

Break in just going easy not going over 5psi 

Track I'm not really serious about would love to try it but that's about it 
I like to have power just in case a Corvette or Porsche come along 
And for the tune after break in I will be hitting the dyno 

And still waiting on parts grill filler panel 
Ta technicx coil overs 
Fluidamper pully 
And the body shop next week 
Oh and tint my tail lights so they don't look so cheap dame ebay


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

01ttgt28 said:


> Ta technicx coil overs


 Please skip :thumbdown:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

at the shop for a new whindsheild 










new whindsheild done 










also got the car detailed 










spray tinted the back lights


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

What spray on tint did you go with?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Dowski12 said:


> What spray on tint did you go with?


 got the spray from auto zone 










heres a better pic no sun and two coats:thumbup:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Not a fan of your rearlights, but your engine is:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

peter139 said:


> Not a fan of your rearlights, but your engine is:thumbup:


 yeah i tried to make them a little less cheap looking :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

cant wait ne dust off is tommarow


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

wet sand and clear coat the tails to make them shine again.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Well be dust off was all wet started raining at 1.00 so i left early:thumbdown:


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*??????*

get your coilovers yet ????? 

has the engine blown all the crap out yet?? 

have you got the power steering back ?? 

and what did the wife get ?? LOL


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Still waiting on the coilovers:facepalm: 

Got my strut brace today looks great and its lighter than the factory one :thumbup: 
Just got to make it my coolant reserve


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

found a pic of my car at ne dust off I don't believe I didn't take any pics:facepalm: 
Car got alot of attation :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Not much but found a couple more pics of dust off:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Still waiting on the coil overs  
And i am ordering a new grill something a little diffrent:thumbup: 
Pics when the stuff comes in


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Has anyone tried a Ferrari back box(exhaust) of a 360 or a 348 just wondering how it would sound????


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> Has anyone tried a Ferrari back box(exhaust) of a 360 or a 348 just wondering how it would sound????


 Like a 1.8T through a muffler


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

My car is loud just wondering how it would sound and it looks like we got plenty 
room back their


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

This one is off a 355 and its only$300 or best offer 
I just want to know if its ever been tried before I buy it


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> Like a 1.8T through a muffler


 Do you think it would sound the same ???


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

uhh i would bet it would be to wide to fit.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

The muffler does not give the motor is tone unfortunately! You would be hauling a big hunk of a mistake in the back of your car if you go through with this... although the resulting jokes would have been quite entertaining IMO  

I'd personally skip!


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

Either Custom full turbo Exuast system or 42DD ....everyone to his own . 

The guy ur working with might want to make that happen with his welding skills its a done deal IMHO.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> The muffler does not give the motor is tone unfortunately! You would be hauling a big hunk of a mistake in the back of your car if you go through with this... although the resulting jokes would have been quite entertaining IMO
> 
> I'd personally skip!


 I thought the muffler would give some sort of Ferrari tone lol I guess not


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> I thought the muffler would give some sort of Ferrari tone lol I guess not


 The headers do that. More valves per cylinder gives you higher RPM range and a new sound...... unless I'm mistaken and then Marcus can correct me


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

So i ripped the door panels of and removed some weight:thumbup: 

Before 









After 









Also tried to do some thing with this 
Before 









After 









When I got some more time I am going to get the cut of wheel in their and see what I can do


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

And to think I want to _add _rear sound insulation :laugh:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Eurodash is pre-gutted... and I think people sell em for around $150


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Any info/links of what's different?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?4686428-Lower-Euro-Dash
Thread has links in it^^

It's just lighter and has a pocket under the steering wheel for the owners manual and a pocket under the headlight switch for I guess whatever ya want to put there.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?4686428-Lower-Euro-Dash
> Thread has links in it^^
> 
> It's just lighter and has a pocket under the steering wheel for the owners manual and a pocket under the headlight switch for I guess whatever ya want to put there.


 Thanks Doug now to find one:thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

What coilovers did you end up getting? I hope it's not your original pick. 

What came out of your Power Steering situation? Did you modify the rack?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

DougLoBue said:


> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?4686428-Lower-Euro-Dash
> Thread has links in it^^
> 
> It's just lighter and has a pocket under the steering wheel for the owners manual and a pocket under the headlight switch for I guess whatever ya want to put there.


 Do you know the weight difference by any chance Doug (anyone for that matter)? It's one of my allowed mod through update/backdate in the model line, and it may or may not be worth it to me depending on the difference. 

I had my glove box out the other day for my battery relocation and that thing is heavy as a mother ... 
Was Audi thinking they were building an armored vehicle :screwy:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Do you know the weight difference by any chance Doug (anyone for that matter)? It's one of my allowed mod through update/backdate in the model line, and it may or may not be worth it to me depending on the difference.
> 
> I had my glove box out the other day for my battery relocation and that thing is heavy as a mother ...
> Was Audi thinking they were building an armored vehicle :screwy:


 I don't - but I bet the guys on QW do since they are the only people I've ever seen do a swap.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> What coilovers did you end up getting? I hope it's not your original pick.
> 
> What came out of your Power Steering situation? Did you modify the rack?


 dont be mad i ended up getting the ta technix coilovers for $427 shipped. 
i still havent got to the power steering fixed yet but im starting to get use to it lol 
also i ordered a fluidamper crank pully from 034 and a new grill with a honey comb desigh


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> dont be mad i ended up getting the ta technix coilovers for $427 shipped.


 Oh he's not mad, but we're both wondering why you think these are so good other than the low cost?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v master said:


> Oh he's not mad, but we're both wondering why you think these are so good other than the low cost?


 i dont think their that great but i figuared i will try them. i havent seen any reviews on them but for me it was the price 
i have put alot i mean a really lot into this car over $20,000 and for me i have been trying 
to budget


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> i dont think their that great but i figuared i will try them. i havent seen any reviews on them but for me it was the price
> i have put alot i mean a really lot into this car over $20,000 and for me i have been trying
> to budget


 Yeah, we've noticed. It just seems you have a "throw parts at it" mentality. As long as you're happy with it. :beer:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v master said:


> Yeah, we've noticed. It just seems you have a "throw parts at it" mentality. As long as you're happy with it. :beer:


 lol kinda i think i have a problem:laugh:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

I hope these don't react like Rokkor/Vmaxx as eventually the strut bodies bend if you hit enough potholes  I rode in a car with them and they were a little bouncy for my liking and not stiff enough...hope they work out well for you as they look like FK coils

although, I had an H&R cupkit years ago and both those front struts bent on me and they use billsteins...so who knows


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

18T_BT said:


> I hope these don't react like Rokkor/Vmaxx as eventually the strut bodies bend if you hit enough potholes  I rode in a car with them and they were a little bouncy for my liking and not stiff enough...hope they work out well for you as they look like FK coils
> 
> although, I had an H&R cupkit years ago and both those front struts bent on me and they use billsteins...so who knows


Twin tubes with questionable piston size and structural rigidity will do that to you! That is why I always tell people to only go with good monotube design (regardless of brand). Look at rally cars, 50 mm or more is the norm because, just like a street car, they are not riding on silky smooth surfaces (potholes and road junctions are evil to weak shock designs).

For example, I run Bilstein inverted monotube based coilovers in potholes infested NYC... And that is with 700/1300 lbs springs (at least twice the rate of most of all these crappy coilovers in the market) and the shocks are unphased after several years of stree and track abuse. I may have spent a little more but the return probably makes the investment better since I don't have to keep changing blown or bent shocks.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Those are some serious spring rates. Did you have your struts revalved or custom valved for those spring rates? I presume these aren't just off the shelf PSS9? Maybe we should take it to PM to not clutter this thread...


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Amen to that.. I've also driven in NYC, hit a pot hole so big I thought I ripped off my front bumper.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

18T_BT said:


> Those are some serious spring rates. Did you have your struts revalved or custom valved for those spring rates? I presume these aren't just off the shelf PSS9? Maybe we should take it to PM to not clutter this thread...


Most regulars here know about the setup but they are "off the shelf" H&R RSS Clubsports (675/1150 lbs default springs) that were custom revalved to my specs. When I looked at the original valving spec sheet, they could have been used with my spring rates easily without falling out of the valving range.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Most regulars here know about the setup but they are "off the shelf" H&R RSS Clubsports (675/1150 lbs default springs) that were custom revalved to my specs. When I looked at the original valving spec sheet, they could have been used with my spring rates easily without falling out of the valving range.


i got a question for you what is the weight of your tt without you in it ?????
I weight mine today and it was 3.040


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> i got a question for you what is the weight of your tt without you in it ?????
> I weight mine today and it was 3.040


You have a coupe, he has a vert.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v master said:


> You have a coupe, he has a vert.


oh dame i would like to know what he did for weight reduction


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Got my new grill :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Got a fluidampr pully in today from 034 :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Grill is installed pics will be up tommarow and the coilovers are finally coming in 
Tommarow so i will have some new pics:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

the coilovers came in


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

The new grill I think it looks way better






















So Tuesday Alex will be putting in the coilovers and fluidampr also I'm almost done breaking it
in caint wait to see what she can do :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

It's already broken in.  Drive it like you stole it. :thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

01ttgt28 said:


> i got a question for you what is the weight of your tt without you in it ?????
> I weight mine today and it was 3.040


It was around 3000 lbs race weight, with just a bit over a 1/4 tank of gas, the last time it was on the scales.

It's probably sub 3000 lbs now since everytime I work on it, there are a few pieces left out.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Alex installed the coilovers today pics of the back









We ended up taking out the perches 










Forgot to take pics of the front but their not all the way down. I am going to let them settle and
lower the front a bit more


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

well now that you have the GO, stopping is just as important.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

did you take the adjuster out too ? 

or is that just without the perches ?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Audiguy84 said:


> well now that you have the GO, stopping is just as important.


I have Porsche boxer calipers with hawk pads braided lines and cross drilled and sloted rotors :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

BigBlackTiTTy said:


> did you take the adjuster out too ?
> 
> or is that just without the perches ?


Okay so what I removed was the adjustor's what is the perch???
I thought it was the same??


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Got these yesterday one was a warning for a two year old inspection sticker
And the other was speeding around a bend he asked me why I told him 
I got new suspension and was trying it out


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> I have Porsche boxer calipers with hawk pads braided lines and cross drilled and sloted rotors :thumbup:


Stock rotors in the front? Drilled and slotted does nothing to help with stopping distances, and you've changed the bias to the front with the calipers, but still have the non vented 180Q tiny rears.  If you do any tracking at all, I'd look into the vented rears as an upgrade.

Never seen someone happy to get tickets. :laugh: I feel bad for you guys up north, even your axle shaft is rusted.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v master said:


> Never seen someone happy to get tickets. :laugh: I feel bad for you guys up north, even your axle shaft is rusted.


I know its rusty I used to drive her in the winter now its just the weekend car


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

01ttgt28 said:


> I have Porsche boxer calipers with hawk pads braided lines and cross drilled and sloted rotors :thumbup:


oh.. I saw your rear brakes and was swore I heard them say "replace me" ....


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Audiguy84 said:


> oh.. I saw your rear brakes and was swore I heard them say "replace me" ....


i just replaced the pads in the rear with pbr and some braided lines nothing crazy
in the rear


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> Okay so what I removed was the adjustor's what is the perch???
> I thought it was the same??


adjuster is the metal thing to adjust height 
perches are all the round rubber or foam pads on the top and bottom. some tt's had a top perch and bottoms. some just had bottoms. but take all that out sometimes it can add up to an extra inch of bullsh!t


basically the only thing in there should be the spring, and the bottom pad that has the bumpstop on it.. ( im pretty sure anyways) 

and there are a few other round pads and such that you just take it all out. basically run the spring by itself


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks i am going to remove the top pad next week :thumbup:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> Got these yesterday one was a warning for a two year old inspection sticker
> And the other was speeding around a bend he asked me why I told him
> I got new suspension and was trying it out


I hate cops I got a citation just 2 nights ago while driving myself home from the airport because my tag was expired by 4 months. I showed the guy my boarding pass and told him I'd take care of it as soon as I got home, but he wouldn't let me go. He said I could have done it online and 4 months was plenty of time. As I explained, I travel for work and hadn't been home in 2 months _at least_ and didn't notice it was expired until I got in my car that evening to drive home. Still gave me the ticket for $114


85-90 in a 65mph zone isn't bad if the other cars are doing the same speed. :laugh:


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> It's probably sub 3000 lbs now since everytime I work on it, there are a few pieces left out.


Ahaha! I need to rent a storage locker for all my OEM parts 


OP, $400 coilovers on a car with this much money in it? :screwy:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

jbrehm said:


> Ahaha! I need to rent a storage locker for all my OEM parts
> 
> 
> OP, $400 coilovers on a car with this much money in it? :screwy:


Yeah I know it ain't the best thing I have done will see what happens

And i got a lot of parts aftermaket stuff left over even a spare engine. I wish some one
Lived close to me that wanted all this stuff


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> I hate cops I got a citation just 2 nights ago while driving myself home from the airport because my tag was expired by 4 months. I showed the guy my boarding pass and told him I'd take care of it as soon as I got home, but he wouldn't let me go. He said I could have done it online and 4 months was plenty of time. As I explained, I travel for work and hadn't been home in 2 months _at least_ and didn't notice it was expired until I got in my car that evening to drive home. Still gave me the ticket for $114
> 
> 
> 85-90 in a 65mph zone isn't bad if the other cars are doing the same speed. :laugh:


The first guy let me off on my 3year old inspection sticker said he loved the car and said I had
The safest seat belts he ever seen.

The other state trooper said I wasn't going to fast till I hit a large bend on the highway.
I told him I was trying out my new suspension. I guess that joke didn't work:laugh: what's funny
Is he didn't say nothing about my 3year old sticker or no seat belts??


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Are your harness's DOT approved?


----------



## miller6323 (May 13, 2012)

Love your build! When do we get to see a dyno?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

jbrehm said:


> OP, $400 coilovers on a car with this much money in it? :screwy:


Yeah, I tried to warn against them before purchase as I saw it being the biggest mismatch of a great build. It's always a learning experience for all of us and I predict a do-over in the suspension department at some point


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm on my third set now! It went from:

I want to go low- HPA SHS's
I want to handle better- H&R's
I want to pretend the roads a race track - H&R RSS's


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> Are your harness's DOT approved?


Yes but I don't know how long their good for they have dates on them


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

miller6323 said:


> Love your build! When do we get to see a dyno?


Thanks In about 1,500 miles can't wait to see what happens:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Yeah, I tried to warn against them before purchase as I saw it being the biggest mismatch of a great build. It's always a learning experience for all of us and I predict a do-over in the suspension department at some point


I know will see what happens I appreciate the advice and your experiance :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

...



20v master said:


> It's already broken in.  Drive it like you stole it. :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v master said:


> ...


i know the southbend clutch was 3,000 mile break in


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> i know the southbend clutch was 3,000 mile break in


What's the clutch disc material? Either way, 3000 miles is way way way more than enough to break in a clutch. Break in just means marrying the clutch to the PP and FW, which only takes a few good engagements to remove the surface layers of each and allow the material dusts to mix, giving a good "mated" friction surface. Some material take longer than others, but I HIGHLY doubt yours requires 3000 miles. Besides, 3000 miles on the highway, or in stop and go traffic, or a mix? See my point? And your engine is as broken in as it's going to get after a few heat cyles. Nothing is going to happen that hasn't already happened. Put your foot down and give it hell. You didn't build it to baby it, so drive it like what it was built for. How many times have you changed the oil?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v master said:


> What's the clutch disc material? Either way, 3000 miles is way way way more than enough to break in a clutch. Break in just means marrying the clutch to the PP and FW, which only takes a few good engagements to remove the surface layers of each and allow the material dusts to mix, giving a good "mated" friction surface. Some material take longer than others, but I HIGHLY doubt yours requires 3000 miles. Besides, 3000 miles on the highway, or in stop and go traffic, or a mix? See my point? And your engine is as broken in as it's going to get after a few heat cyles. Nothing is going to happen that hasn't already happened. Put your foot down and give it hell. You didn't build it to baby it, so drive it like what it was built for. How many times have you changed the oil?


One time Alex let it run up to temp a couple time and changed it


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> One time Alex let it run up to temp a couple time and changed it


Synthetic, or regular oil?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I understand and respect your precaution- but I'd listen to 20v and Marcus - give it hell. 

I did multiple non-synthetic oil changes. The first three had metal shavings on the magnetic drain plug that gave me panic attacks. I was changing every 100 miles then. After 1k converted to full synthetic lubro-molly and the thing runs great.

Crank it to 20psi and give it a pull. It'll put a big smile on your face!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> I understand and respect your precaution- but I'd listen to 20v and Marcus - give it hell.
> 
> I did multiple non-synthetic oil changes. The first three had metal shavings on the magnetic drain plug that gave me panic attacks. I was changing every 100 miles then. After 1k converted to full synthetic lubro-molly and the thing runs great.
> 
> Crank it to 20psi and give it a pull. It'll put a big smile on your face!


Alex told me their was no metal shavings in my first oil change and my oil still looks clean
Should it be getting black? should the oil still look fresh after 1,500 miles on a new motor?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v master said:


> Synthetic, or regular oil?


I really don't know but I will ask since I have to go up their Tuesday I still
Have to install the fluidamper and ie light weight alternator pully also have to lower the front
a bit more


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> Should it be getting black? should the oil still look fresh after 1,500 miles on a new motor?


No, just shows that you're babying it too much.  Doug, I've always done non synthetic for the first few changes (I change after first heat cycle, then at 50 miles, then at 500 miles switch to synthetic), but I recently started working for a major auto manufacturer and we install synthetic in all engines as they're built. There is no special break in oil, and no different service interval on the original oil than any other oil change. We offer 100K mile warranties on everything, so I conclude from that that the idea of synthetic being too slick for break in of cylinder bores, is just a myth. :thumbup:

For the average DIY'er, the non synthetic is probably just to save money on oil you're going to change right away anyways. :laugh:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

20v master said:


> For the average DIY'er, the non synthetic is probably just to save money on oil you're going to change right away anyways. :laugh:


Yea the whole - run for 10 minutes, retorque the head studs then drain the oil is a very quick change haha

Recently I found a local guy that has 5L jugs of lubromolly for $32 & OEM filters for $8 - considering that a deal!


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

zddp. Lucas TB zinc+ is your friend 


I use a bottle per change.... if the car stumbles and sounds like it is going to die, no rattling metal noise. It really works well.

It also prevents microwelding and glazed bores due to microwelding of material.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Alex used elf synthetic in my car and a larger filter


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> I hate cops I got a citation just 2 nights ago while driving myself home from the airport because my tag was expired by 4 months. Still gave me the ticket for $114


$114 aint Sh*i*t broski. my buddy just got a ticket last week for expired tags. $800 ticket. PLUS hes till gotta deal with the DMV on late fees AND THEN hes gotta pay registration.
CA sucks.




01ttgt28 said:


> Alex used elf synthetic in my car and a larger filter


what is this "Elf synthetic" and "larger Filter" you speak of?

also, its been a long while since i check up on your build here. just read the last 5 pages.
glad to see you got it running.
motor is plenty broken in. but i understand you wanting to be extra EXTRA careful, i'll prolly do the same when i rebuild my motor.
and the motor looks sh*i*t hot!
im diggin it.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's a pic I believe its for Turbo high revving engines:thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

DougLoBue said:


> I think you might have some incorrect information. The head torquing procedure changes on what type of hardware you are using.
> 
> If you're using studs you absolutely MUST re-torque the head after one heat cycle. No questions asked it's in the ARP manual and both performance shops I've went to have told me this.
> 
> If you are using OEM stretch bolts you do not re-torque the head. I believe the same goes for ARP bolts, however, I am not sure and would like someone to confirm.


For ARP 10mm head stud kit # 204-4103, I do not see the direction to retorque after one heat cycle in the official ARP directions.

http://arpinstructions.com/instructions/204-4103.pdf


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> what is this "Elf synthetic" and "larger Filter" you speak of?


Fully synthetic oil that is 502.00 spec for european cars in our case for TT's before 2004. Source

You can get a larger OEM filter, though I've never used it, only OEM and Mann (which is basically OEM).


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

so i went by Alex at Wentworth motor sports today he changed my oil and filter
Did my fluidampr pully:thumbup:










Also installed new 90amp alternator with ie light weight pully










He also lowered the car in the front and he removed the top of the perch in the rear if that's what its even called??










So i just need to get my Meth controller fixed or replace my menth system if i can't so i will be hitting the dyno 
In the next week or two can't wait:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?4686428-Lower-Euro-Dash
> Thread has links in it^^
> 
> It's just lighter and has a pocket under the steering wheel for the owners manual and a pocket under the headlight switch for I guess whatever ya want to put there.


 Thanks for the info :thumbup: I special ordered it from ecs tuneing won't be in till mid August :facepalm:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Just ordered snow performance stage 3 controller. After hours of searching for parts for the labonte kit 
The LCD board and touch have all been discontinued from all 3 different company's that made them:facepalm: 
So will have parts in 4 days can't wait:thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

So a thread you started just under three months ago, and that is now 11 pages, is titled "almost done I guess?", and you've posted no less than a dozen times that you've "ordered" something else. Cracks me up. :laugh:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

20v master said:


> So a thread you started just under three months ago, and that is now 11 pages, is titled "almost done I guess?", and you've posted no less than a dozen times that you've "ordered" something else. Cracks me up. :laugh:


 You should know better than most - it's never done :banghead:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> You should know better than most - it's never done :banghead:


 And you don't see me posting build threads either. :laugh:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

20v master said:


> And you don't see me posting build threads either. :laugh:


 Check out my new build thread about air suspension and dope wheels worth more than my car.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> Check out my new build thread about air suspension and dope wheels worth more than my car.


 :laugh:


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

DougLoBue said:


> Check out my new build thread about air suspension and dope wheels worth more than my car.


 Siiiiiick bro! Did you get those 165 tires to fit on your 10" wide wheels? 



OP, below is what I did for the engine I built. After 20,000KM, the compression is within 5psi from low to high, and the leakdown is


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, that's about what I do, and have never had a problem. I don't change the filter so often on the first few changes/flushes, but I use a Filtermag on the filter. :thumbup: But yes, the "miles" people think it takes to break in an engine is greatly exaggerated. Here at the plant, we put synthetic oil in them, crank them to verify no leaks, then some test guy drives it around our 3 mile test track, the car gets loaded onto a truck/train, and off to the dealership it goes. Break in oil/procedure pfffftt!!!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v master said:


> So a thread you started just under three months ago, and that is now 11 pages, is titled "almost done I guess?", and you've posted no less than a dozen times that you've "ordered" something else. Cracks me up. :laugh:


 you know what cracks me up is doug and played have hade their build thread just as long over a year. but i dont see you complaining on their thread about how long it takes. you must really like me :laugh: i think i got issues with modding my car i cant stop after i post some dyno graphs i will stop this thread


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Mines boring now. Your's is where it's at buddy.

I'll be in update denial mode until I make 500awhp or blow it up trying :facepalm:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> you know what cracks me up is doug and played have hade their build thread just as long over a year. but i dont see you complaining on their thread about how long it takes. you must really like me :laugh: i think i got issues with modding my car i cant stop after i post some dyno graphs i will stop this thread


 I wasn't complaining. Besides, you buy 3x as many parts as them combined. :laugh:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

jbrehm said:


> Siiiiiick bro! Did you get those 165 tires to fit on your 10" wide wheels?
> 
> 
> 
> OP, below is what I did for the engine I built. After 20,000KM, the compression is within 5psi from low to high, and the leakdown is


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v master said:


> I wasn't complaining. Besides, you buy 3x as many parts as them combined. :laugh:


 lol and whatch my car be slower


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> Mines boring now. Your's is where it's at buddy.
> 
> I'll be in update denial mode until I make 500awhp or blow it up trying :facepalm:


 :screwy:what i love your build and all the work you put in .its not about how long or how many views its about what you do how you did it and what the outcome is and to be close to 500 hp is nice:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I know this sounds crazy but if their's any one intrested in buying my Audi tt for 
What I put into it with all paper work $20,000 call or text 5082154857 for list of spares and questions .i just found a Ferrari 348 I really whant


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

:laugh:...You crack me up. I've tossed around the idea of selling mine when its done, but I dont think I could bring myself to do it...even for a Ferrari :thumbdown:


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

Sweet build!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

cruzanstx said:


> Sweet build!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks :thumbup: im still waiting on some parts from snow performance
They told me parts where in stock and after a week i called to see what was going
On and they told me that the guy who took my order messed up and they wont have
My parts till weds.this sucks :facepalm:

Also remove passanger airbag with some screws and brackets and came out to a total of 9lbs


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

01ttgt28 said:


> I know this sounds crazy but if their's any one intrested in buying my Audi tt for
> What I put into it with all paper work $20,000 call or text 5082154857 for list of spares and questions .i just found a Ferrari 348 I really whant


Get ready for the maintenance and repair bills on that one their buddy.....  :thumbdown:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Audiguy84 said:


> Get ready for the maintenance and repair bills on that one their buddy.....  :thumbdown:


Not to mention it'd be slower than what he just built, and not any more reliable. :banghead:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

It would be so nice to have a twin turbo Ferrari 348 but I got to much going on right now between my house
Cars the wife kids it all cost money but sooner or later I will grab one


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

How do you like your sigma 6 kit? Any play left in the shifter?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Dowski12 said:


> How do you like your sigma 6 kit? Any play left in the shifter?


I really can't tell I haven't driven the car in 2 years and to drive it now its like another car 
The clutch is really a big difference its pretty hard and the clutch chatter sucks .I would like the throws 
To be a little closer .I haven't tried it with my wot box yet so will see what happens right now im working on a glove box Delete maybe out of some 22g galvinzed steel its pretty thin :thumbup:


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Forget the nit picky stuff and just go full tube frame Im probably going that route...


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Dowski12 said:


> Forget the nit picky stuff and just go full tube frame Im probably going that route...


If usrt makes it I seen on your post some one talking about it.I would order the front control arms also:thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> If usrt makes it I seen on your post some one talking about it.I would order the front control arms also:thumbup:


I believe USRT is carrying innovative design and fabrications control arms (IIRC, I haven't looked at USRT's site yet).

facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/innovativefab

Vortex post: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-from-Innovative-Design-and-Fabrication/page4

Somewhere on FB they posted a picture of the tubular subframe. I asked about it and they said they were only making them for special orders. This company was building parts around going low and slow also just to let you know. Low & slow doesn't seem to be either one of our things... :thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Nobody is making a tube frame chassis. As I said before, a tube frame chassis would not have anything to do with a TT anymore (unibody based); and any tube frames can have any engine, drivetrain and body panel, suspension mated to it since it's all fabrication. 

Innovative makes a tubular subframe and control arms as Doug pointed out (that's the company I was reffering to in the other thread). It would be nice for one of us to buy one so we can put it on the scale and review the fitment. I've heard horror stories of similar products having as far as 1/4" of misalignment from left side to right side mounting points (hopefully their product is on point).


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Nobody is making a tube frame chassis. As I said before, a tube frame chassis would not have anything to do with a TT anymore (unibody based); and any tube frames can have any engine, drivetrain and body panel, suspension mated to it since it's all fabrication.
> 
> Innovative makes a tubular subframe and control arms as Doug pointed out (that's the company I was reffering to in the other thread). It would be nice for one of us to buy one so we can put it on the scale and review the fitment. I've heard horror stories of similar products having as far as 1/4" of misalignment from left side to right side mounting points (hopefully their product is on point).


 I have a set under my desk


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I have a set under my desk


 The control arms or the tubular subframe? It's the subframe that sparks my interest. 

(BTW I am making a trip today to pick up the nozzles as they have been ready as off yesterday :beer


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> The control arms or the tubular subframe? It's the subframe that sparks my interest.
> 
> (BTW I am making a trip today to pick up the nozzles as they have been ready as off yesterday :beer


 Control arms. Subframe sounds pretty awesome though. 

Sounds good on the nozzles! Looking forward to getting them on!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> The control arms or the tubular subframe? It's the subframe that sparks my interest.
> 
> (BTW I am making a trip today to pick up the nozzles as they have been ready as off yesterday :beer


 Found a company's that say they have done Audi tt custom sub frames 

http://www.agtronicmotorsport.com/gallery.php 

Does any one got a link to one for sale ????


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Control arms. Subframe sounds pretty awesome though.
> 
> Sounds good on the nozzles! Looking forward to getting them on!


 Are u selling the front control arms ????


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

USRT actually has several cool chassis/suspension things that are hard to find, can someone say front pillowball mounts and solid subframe bushings?  

http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=76_182


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

l88m22vette said:


> USRT actually has several cool chassis/suspension things that are hard to find, can someone say front pillowball mounts and solid subframe bushings?
> 
> http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=76_182


 034 motor sports has the solid sub frame mounts I installed them their like $55 I think


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

so i got my snow performance stage 3 controller :thumbup: 
alex will be installing it monday so i should be able to hit the dyno next week


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

So a small update whent to the dyno not good  swift motorsports can't log into my ecu with unisettings
the Car is breaking up under boost uni recommended some plantunim plugs it ran a little 
Better the car keeps pulling fuel unitronics thinks something is wrong with my wideband 02 sensor
Is their anyone in mass that knows anything about unisettings and has vag com I need some help :facepalm:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

What plugs and gap are you running now? Have you ever logged your car before? Know the AFR's?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> What plugs and gap are you running now? Have you ever logged your car before? Know the AFR's?


Never logged before I don't have vag com I am going to call uni tommarow
It pulled 340 but he had to let of air fuels were looking good when cold as soon as it warmed
Up they crept up around 13.4 this sucks. I will probley buy vag com tommarow 
And they said my knock sensors are disabled in my file ??????? And it cost $465:facepalm:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

So I talked to unii david Dumas I believe is how its spelled i hope :thumbup:very help full so the first thing he told me to Check was my waste gate because the car was hitting 30psi of waste gate so we had to vent the top of the 
Waste gate to atmosphere and rerun a line and the boost whent down to 10psi and I did a couple blasts down the 
Road and now I'm at 20 psi and pulling good no break up I'm running the platinum plugs that uni recommended 
I was using the bkr7e plugs they said they were crap the only problem I am having is running uni settings I can't 
Get it to read my ecu or any one else's any suggestions ???????

All most forgot pic of the dyno sorry no video battery was almost dead :facepalm:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh yeah I lowered the car in the front a little more and on the driver side my rim is rubbing on my coil overs when I turn left rims are 8/5 wide and I got 20mm spacers I just got a set of 30mm for the front from 42 draft design 
Got the through brett from wannabe :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I will post some pics of the new meth display location and what was done with the boost controller 
Oh and unitronis recommended me to talk to ed from force fed in NY


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

01ttgt28 said:


> So a small update whent to the dyno not good  swift motorsports can't log into my ecu with unisettings
> the Car is breaking up under boost uni recommended some plantunim plugs it ran a little
> Better the car keeps pulling fuel unitronics thinks something is wrong with my wideband 02 sensor
> Is their anyone in mass that knows anything about unisettings and has vag com I need some help :facepalm:


What is your current fuel system setup?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> Never logged before I don't have vag com I am going to call uni tommarow
> It pulled 340 but he had to let of air fuels were looking good when cold as soon as it warmed
> Up they crept up around 13.4 this sucks. I will probley buy vag com tommarow
> And they said my knock sensors are disabled in my file ??????? And it cost $465:facepalm:


$465 for dyno pulls and no tuning? Really!?

Sounds like we need to have that AWD dyno day. There is an AWD dyno right by my job on long island we can use. Noah & Max were interested too I think.

Considering going Maestro ?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> because the car was hitting 30psi of waste gate so we had to vent the top of the
> Waste gate to atmosphere and rerun a line and the boost whent down to 10psi and I did a couple blasts down the
> Road and now I'm at 20 psi and pulling good no break up


So you had no idea you were running 30+ psi of boost? Like said, what is your fueling setup? 830's probably aren't enough at 3 bar of fuel pressure for that much boost. You need to take baby steps when doing a complete full build like this. Once it's all assembled, it's not going to run perfect out of the box. Running that much boost on the dyno knowing it wasn't able to run that on the street is asking for trouble.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

I just see lots of money being thrown at the car with mixed results


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I just see lots of money being thrown at the car with mixed results


And I see the trend continuing. I even said so on May 2nd. 



20v master said:


> Yeah, we've noticed. It just seems you have a "throw parts at it" mentality. As long as you're happy with it. :beer:



No VAG COM after investing this much into the engine? :banghead:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v master said:


> So you had no idea you were running 30+ psi of boost? Like said, what is your fueling setup? 830's probably aren't enough at 3 bar of fuel pressure for that much boost. You need to take baby steps when doing a complete full build like this. Once it's all assembled, it's not going to run perfect out of the box. Running that much boost on the dyno knowing it wasn't able to run that on the street is asking for trouble.


I didn't know it was going to hit 30 psi never punched it like that it hit 31 psi on the dyno and they backed of at 5000 rpm and the reasons was the mBC wasn't hocked up the right way the top of the gate was to be left open as a vent the car is at 20psi no breaking up running good but I'm not going back the said my knock sensors where disabled :screwy: and I need to change my wide band 02 after talking to uni fueling and air fuel was good up to 5000rpm swift didn't send any log of the car breaking up to unitronics :thumbdown: to see what the problem was so unitronics told me the closest dealer they trust is force feed in NY so I will problem take the ride


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> What is your current fuel system setup?


Apr in tank walbro 255 inline 830cc inj 3bar regulator atp fuel rail and snow stage 3 water methanol


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v master said:


> And I see the trend continuing. I even said so on May 2nd.
> 
> I guess it still continues till its done if it bothers you no one is making you post here but I do appreciate
> Your help :thumbup:
> ...


I know I don't log I try to pay people who say they can tune I guess not so I won't be going back to swift motor sports I will have to see force feed


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> $465 for dyno pulls and no tuning? Really!?
> 
> Sounds like we need to have that AWD dyno day. There is an AWD dyno right by my job on long island we can use. Noah & Max were interested too I think.
> 
> Considering going Maestro ?


Do you know anything about ed at force feed ???


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

01ttgt28 said:


> Do you know anything about ed at force feed ???


Ed is very good, his welding and fabrication skills are legendary (he also owns and built one the highest HP 1.8t cars on the planet). I recommend that you go to FFE as Unitronic suggested. However, with that said, Ed is definitely not an ECU tuner in the real sense of the word. Maybe Doug and I can meet with you at FFE when you come around and help a fellow TTer in need.

Your car needs to be logged for all the essential parameters and the mechanicals need to be looked over.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

liking the way your bay looks!!! awesome! nice and aggressive!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Ed is very good, his welding and fabrication skills are legendary (he also owns and built one the highest HP 1.8t cars on the planet). I recommend that you go to FFE as Unitronic suggested. However, with that said, Ed is definitely not an ECU tuner in the real sense of the word. Maybe Doug and I can meet with you at FFE when you come around and help a fellow TTer in need.
> 
> Your car needs to be logged for all the essential parameters and the mechanicals need to be looked over.


Thanks for the support I will be in contacting ed tommarow to see if he can get me in as soon as possible:thumbup:
Again thanks everyone for your help


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

bklnstunt718 said:


> liking the way your bay looks!!! awesome! nice and aggressive!


Thanks I hope I can make the ride to water fest car still needs paint and tuneing :facepalm:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Ed built my turbo kit, motor and all fab work under my hood- He knows his stuff!

Let us know when you're coming down.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Filter looks a little small for a BT worth of airflow, sucking in enough air for 20+psi post intercooler flow.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> Ed built my turbo kit, motor and all fab work under my hood- He knows his stuff!
> 
> Let us know when you're coming down.


Thanks. Lunch will be on me:thumbup: or what ever lol


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

So alex installed the 30mm spacers in the front no more rubbing on my coil overs :thumbup:



















And the snow stage 3 controller location 










And the new way the mBC sits


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh and I will be at force feed at 10am on Monday the 23 didn't talk to ed but the guy I talked to 
Def knows what he was talking about and he said they have been having trouble with uni settings on bt cars :thumbup:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

wait you have 30mm spacers on top of the adapters?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

18T_BT said:


> wait you have 30mm spacers on top of the adapters?


It's 30mm spacers/ adaptors all in one:thumbup
:sorry for not being clear


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Do you know the weight difference by any chance Doug (anyone for that matter)? It's one of my allowed mod through update/backdate in the model line, and it may or may not be worth it to me depending on the difference.
> 
> I had my glove box out the other day for my battery relocation and that thing is heavy as a mother ...
> Was Audi thinking they were building an armored vehicle :screwy:


I will have that lower euro dash in two days (thanks again Doug) I have
Been tracking it so i will put the on the scale and will see the diffrence


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> I will have that lower euro dash in two days (thanks again Doug) I have
> Been tracking it so i will put the on the scale and will see the diffrence


So I got he lower euro dash 
Weight is 3lbs the stock unit is 7lbs 




























So having some problems with fitting its nothing like the pics in the link that Doug posted the 
Left access panel is different the fuse box sits to deep and will not sit flush because of the new 
Pocket under the head light switch and theirs no mounting holes underneath they have to be drilled 
Will see what happens I might have to order the right access panel


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

didn't know the was a differense between them. I can post a pic of my mounting points under the dash (i have an euro TT)


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

Love that dash, let me know if you go with something different. I might be willing to pick it up. Those stocks are effing heavy. I even debated using thin sheet metal and paint it black to save on the weight, but have decided yet.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

peter139 said:


> didn't know the was a differense between them. I can post a pic of my mounting points under the dash (i have an euro TT)


thanks found out that I have to orders the fuse panel holder I try to trim the mounting points but no luck 
The part numbers are different its never easy ecs tunning is looking in to it :facepalm:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

seth_3515 said:


> Love that dash, let me know if you go with something different. I might be willing to pick it up. Those stocks are effing heavy. I even debated using thin sheet metal and paint it black to save on the weight, but have decided yet.


Ecs tunning sells them I believe their $120 I'm still waiting to do something similler with the glove box with some thin sheet metal ever since I removed It theirs no way I'm putting it back in. it ways a lot when I get the part made I will post some pics and the weight difference :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

So I got a new set of rear tires to much stretch for me old tires where 225 35 19
Now their 235 35 19 :thumbup:

Before



















After


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

So I'm on the boat to long island ny to force feed will post the dyno results 
Hopefully their good


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Good to hear. Post them up here, we are interested 

Tires looks better, but what happened to your wheels? Looks like they are damaged a little.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

peter139 said:


> Good to hear. Post them up here, we are interested
> 
> Tires looks better, but what happened to your wheels? Looks like they are damaged a little.


Yeah they need to be refinished next on the list:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Getting on the boat









On the boat 










Some boat shoots 



















Then I made it to force feed :thumbup:

They had some nice cars their


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

It was nice meeting you today and I enjoyed lending a hand to a fellow regular of our board! Get to that short list of stuff I gave you and enjoy your car (oh, add insulation to positive battery terminal to the list, so I don't turn my watch into a welder next time :laugh


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Some more force feed shop


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> It was nice meeting you today and I enjoyed lending a hand to a fellow regular of our board! Get to that short list of stuff I gave you and enjoy your car (oh, add insulation to positive battery terminal to the list, so I don't turn my watch into a welder next time :laugh


Lol that was crazy thanks for your help I wouldn't have got to 450 whp with out you if you shan't those mount 
Text me your address 5082154857 I will send them to you for helping me out I didn't get home till 6.30pm


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

01ttgt28 said:


> Lol that was crazy thanks for your help I wouldn't have got to 450 whp with out you if you shan't those mount
> Text me your address 5082154857 I will send them to you for helping me out I didn't get home till 6.30pm


No need to, I decided to be a beta tester to FFE's solid mount kit that is about to come out and will also include a solid dog bone... so no more engine movement for me! Just say you were Madmax tuned when you rape the next car and they ask about your setup :beer:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks to force feed ed and his team were really cool and thanks to Max for getting on that dyno and getting his tune on and for hooking me up with the Max valve pics to come :thumbup:



This is the dyno video for the 450whp run:thumbup:

[video]http://s1102.photobucket.com/albums/g460/01ttgt28/?action=view&current=VIDEO0010.mp4[/video]


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Numbers? Dyno graph?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> Numbers? Dyno graph?


I don't know if he had his graphs emailed yet but this is how it went:

- After his first cold run (I always cross that one out because everything is cold and not heat soaked), the car made 397 whp

- First I optimized his fuel curve that was going way too rich up top (dipping into the 9's). Removing 25% of enrichment under load made the curve perfect.

- Then the timing curve was optimized with +12* of timing, showing zero correction. Then I found out that the car was only pushing 20 psi of boost. So I suggested bumping that to a more appropriate 25-26 psi and had to remove 3* of timing to get rid of corrections that creeped up at 25 psi.

- Car started blowing sparks like all cars do with the newfound power. So we pulled the plugs and gapped them at .020" which made the car pull perfectly to redline.

With all that done the final numbers were 450 whp on pump gas (with a big safety net). Not bad at all for a car that started under 400 whp and was considering going Maestro to take care of the software issues and low results.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v master said:


> Numbers? Dyno graph?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

This is my first YouTube video


----------



## frostyflax17 (Feb 7, 2009)

Awesome man, Congrats, now enjoy it!
I'll have to bring my tt your way and get a ride in yours after I install your parts!


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats, great project!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Wow 450 whp. Great job, love the turbo sound in the video.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

peter139 said:


> Wow 450 whp. Great job, love the turbo sound in the video.


 Yeah its def fun to drive plus the feeling of driving a car that can smoke 90% of what you come across 
Is great I still have to post a pic of my mad Max dv valve:thumbup:


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

congrats...........


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

So last night I was racing a mustang gt I was at 160mph and my rpm where pretty high and the car just blew up 
Sprayed oil on the windshield shoot my dipstick out blew my top of my catch can apart had it towed to 
Wentworth motor sports alex took a quick look at it cylinder 3 pistion has a hole and the spark plug is melted :facepalm: I hope that's the only problem now to see if intergrated sells one pistion and if the block is still good 
:facepalm:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

This really is a heartbreak  

A few things I want to point out since I got a chance to look over the car and talk to you over the phone: 

-you have to find a way to cap that rev limiter lower than it is now. This is not a Honda! 

-rethink your crankcase ventilation. I mentioned it to you before but on the dyno the catch can filter was ballooning and you kept blowing your dipstick out (a serious indication of restricted crankcase ventilation). 

- add a water injection failsafe to your rebuild list. When you're tuned with the good juice and it runs out or fails to work, you're in big trouble. I like failsafes that make the car run on wastegate pressure if fluid flow is suddenly restricted or stops. (btw, have your mechanic check your fluid level, pull your nozzle for sign of clogging, and check your pump and controller operation). I'd also suggest taking steps to have better water injection distribution (maybe a direct port to ensure even cylinder distribution).


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> This really is a heartbreak
> 
> A few things I want to point out since I got a chance to look over the car and talk to you over the phone:
> 
> ...


 
Not to sound like an ass, but dude you should have driven it easy and babied it until you got this under order. THAT IS A BAD BAD SIGN!!!!! Anyone else who sees this, pay attention. 

You can't pressurize the crankcase.


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

Aww man that sucks... hopefully it won't be down for too long.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

gdoggmoney said:


> Not to sound like an ass, but dude you should have driven it easy and babied it until you got this under order. THAT IS A BAD BAD SIGN!!!!! Anyone else who sees this, pay attention.
> 
> You can't pressurize the crankcase.


 Seriously, I now feel like an ass for not stressing it more  

There was also a small issue with his regulator seeping fuel at the rail junction. I mentioned that it needed immediate attention but feel that I didn't stress it enough. Get that done as well because it's a fire waiting to happen.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I hate to see this, but can't say I'm surprised. When you pay someone to do all the work, you aren't 100% familiar with your entire system. Knowing how things work as opposed to only knowing which part is supposed to be the best or looks like what you want helps you to avoid these issues. Hopefully you won't get discouraged and it'll be fixed quickly. Like Max said, failsafes are good. Do you have an onboard wideband o2 sensor? EGT gauge? Any idea what was going on when it failed?


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Seriously, I now feel like an ass for not stressing it more
> 
> There was also a small issue with his regulator seeping fuel at the rail junction. I mentioned that it needed immediate attention but feel that I didn't stress it enough. Get that done as well because it's a fire waiting to happen.


 Yeah, it happens. At least it's one cylinder and hopefully a piston, hone and some love from being together. 

Also, high boost + High rpm + highway pulls = 550hp of heat cooking through a 4 cyl. You have to watch it. Even the hondas making 550-600whp with good cooling systems talk about heat bad on highway runs. From coolant to EGT temps. 

Also 160mph is nuts. I'm no saint on public roads but be careful!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Me on the side of the road but do you think the crank pressure is what killed it ???? 
How would that cause detonation in cylinder 3 and melt a plug I'm def fixing the catch can 
And I'm thinking of doing the ls1 coil pack conversion for better spark and if I can't get one piston 
I will .but if i have to order a set i may go 2 liter and stuff like this def sucks but what can you do you go on 
And learn from your mistakes alex is pulling the motor and head to see how much damage .I whent 
A little over board and buried both MPH and rpm in the end its my fault I'm sure I was doing more than 160mph 
:facepalm: more pics to come and thanks every one for your input and I will be making correction :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

The catch can and dipstick blew up/out because once you melted the piston, then the boost went right through it and pressurized your crankcase and PCV system. At that boost level at that rpms, that's a lot of airflow and it found the path of least resistance. I'd wager more a fueling issue, if not timing/EGT.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Seriously, I now feel like an ass for not stressing it more
> 
> There was also a small issue with his regulator seeping fuel at the rail junction. I mentioned that it needed immediate attention but feel that I didn't stress it enough. Get that done as well because it's a fire waiting to happen.


 I fix the rail took it apart and resealed it my problem is I didn't take it serious about the catch can but I did push the car till she couldn't be push any more :facepalm:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> The catch can and dipstick blew up/out because once you melted the piston, then the boost went right through it and pressurized your crankcase and PCV system. At that boost level at that rpms, that's a lot of airflow and it found the path of least resistance. I'd wager more a fueling issue, if not timing/EGT.


 It was doing that way before it blew up, enough for me to notice on the dyno. His catch can filter was ballooning and the dipstick kept blowing out after on each dyno runs. This told me that the crankcase ventilation ability of the catch can setup was not enough and pressurizing the motor. Did that kill it? Maybe, maybe not but it definitely was an issue. I personally fixed his fueling that was seriously horrible before, his timing was advanced than backed down to leave a safety net (zero corrections across the board at 25-26 psi). Primary O2 temperature and coolant temp were also pretty low on the dyno but I had no idea of other vitals like oil temp and pressure. 

Now my concern is that the tune was optimized for water injection and if that failed or ran out of juice, it would definitely put a hole in a piston (again, the importance of failsafes). A good mechanic should be able to pinpoint the cause, so it could be prevented next time.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Rick sorry to hear about the car again. You sounded pretty optimistic over the phone- first time my car blew up I was in an "eff all this ish, I'm selling it" mode- just pissed off on the side of the road 

Well this thread isn't a big turbo build until we see some carnage pictures!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> Rick sorry to hear about the car again. You sounded pretty optimistic over the phone- first time my car blew up I was in an "eff all this ish, I'm selling it" mode- just pissed off on the side of the road
> 
> Well this thread isn't a big turbo build until we see some carnage pictures!


 i will def post some pics of the tear down i hope it dont look any thing like yours i will cry


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> It was doing that way before it blew up, enough for me to notice on the dyno. His catch can filter was ballooning and the dipstick kept blowing out after on each dyno runs. This told me that the crankcase ventilation ability of the catch can setup was not enough and pressurizing the motor. Did that kill it? Maybe, maybe not but it definitely was an issue. I personally fixed his fueling that was seriously horrible before, his timing was advanced than backed down to leave a safety net (zero corrections across the board at 25-26 psi). Primary O2 temperature and coolant temp were also pretty low on the dyno but I had no idea of other vitals like oil temp and pressure.
> 
> Now my concern is that the tune was optimized for water injection and if that failed or ran out of juice, it would definitely put a hole in a piston (again, the importance of failsafes). A good mechanic should be able to pinpoint the cause, so it could be prevented next time.


 i will def be in contact with u max i might call you a couple times:thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

01ttgt28 said:


> i will def be in contact with u max i might call you a couple times:thumbup:


 No problem bud, that's what friends are for :beer:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> No problem bud, that's what friends are for :beer:


 next time let me buy you lunch or dinner


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear it bro I hope is a relativley easy fix for you.


----------



## frostyflax17 (Feb 7, 2009)

when i first heard that you blew up a mustang i was like "woah", at least it wasn't the TT... 

then when i heard from you that you BEAT the mustang and blew up the TT... then I cried a little. 

it's a good excuse to build it to 2.0L. 

We'll meet up sometime soon, i ow you lunch for the deal you're giving me on the parts. haha 

good luck man.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

frostyflax17 said:


> when i first heard that you blew up a mustang i was like "woah", at least it wasn't the TT...
> 
> then when i heard from you that you BEAT the mustang and blew up the TT... then I cried a little.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for all the support guys she will be back and better then ever if any one has any input on what I can improve 
Its all ways welcome


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Oh man, that sucks  

I always fear that I'll be facing this situation someday, as I'm pushing the limits with 29PSI @ 10:1 on 94 without meth. I'm very interested in seeing what caused this. 

My improvement suggestions, many of which have already been mentioned: 

- Failsafe on the meth/water injection 
- 2.0-2.1L time! 
- Tuscan rods 
- Valeo 3-row radiator 
- AWIC 

My car is very similar to yours (with the exception of my displacement and CR), and the last two are the only upgrades that I'm really pining for (other than a $5K set of coilovers ).


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Okay its 1.00 am I just got back from the casino and I lost $600 :facepalm:
But some good news today I got my fail safe from snow performance :thumbup:


----------



## frostyflax17 (Feb 7, 2009)

you'll be making back some cash this weekend hopefully when you meet up with Dave 

just don't blow this money and use it towards the TT build.


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*blow the money*

blow the money...... 

let me know how your doing..

I send the brake fluid cap and you can look at it... I know not funny.

L8R BRO...


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

frostyflax17 said:


> you'll be making back some cash this weekend hopefully when you meet up with Dave
> 
> just don't blow this money and use it towards the TT build.


Lol that's where its going


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

WhanAB said:


> blow the money......
> 
> let me know how your doing..
> 
> ...


Dame u I told u I didn't want it for free u kill me lol I cleared my inbox I didn't get your last pm


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

So I haven't got any pics from alex yet but he did a tear down head is good  the block is damaged  
So alex is going to send the block to the machine shop and boring it to 83mm to upgrade to a 1.9l we are also swapping to aeb Head will post pick soon 

So far I ordered since I blew it up 

83mm je pistons coated 
83mm over boar head gasket 
034 high out put coil packs for 1.8t cost $565  
034 transition intake manifold spacer 
And their recommended spark plugs they run 
Ie valve guides for the aeb head 
And snow meth fail safe


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> 034 high out put coil packs for 1.8t cost $565


Do what????????????????? :screwy:

My advice to you would be to get it running first before throwing more parts at it, especially overpriced ones that you probably didn't need. Were you having ignition issues that made you think you needed super duper coils?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v master said:


> Do what????????????????? :screwy:
> 
> My advice to you would be to get it running first before throwing more parts at it, especially overpriced ones that you probably didn't need. Were you having ignition issues that made you think you needed super duper coils?


Well on the dyno max had to lower the boost. And close 
The gap on the plugs the boost was blowing the spark out
So i figuared the coil pack upgrade would give me better spark and 
Alow a bigger gap


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

The only thing I'm thinking of upgrading is the turbo should I stay gt3076r or gt35r ???
The only reason I ask gt35r is I can get one at a great price


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> Well on the dyno max had to lower the boost. And close
> The gap on the plugs the boost was blowing the spark out
> So i figuared the coil pack upgrade would give me better spark and
> Alow a bigger gap


And the $80 2.0T coilpacks would have done the same thing. Keep the turbo you have until you have it running right. Like I said, you KEEP throwing parts at this setup that hasn't run right yet.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

GT 35 is going to have a lot more lag IIRC. I'd stick with what ya got personally.

Are you going 2.0 Rick?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> GT 35 is going to have a lot more lag IIRC. I'd stick with what ya got personally.
> 
> Are you going 2.0 Rick?


A lot more lag? My 2.0 spooled a .63 35R just like a 1.8 spooled a 3076 .63. He's already half way there at 1.9, but like I keep repeating.....he's burning through money and parts without having accomplished anything. To each his own.

This is why builds get aborted. People keep trying to one up themselves without ever hitting their first goals. With your troubles, you should know this first hand. Baby steps. Get what you have working, then if he wants he can change to a 35R, but the bigger better faster more power now when you haven't made the previous power for very long at all usually just ends up in frustration due to the costs and not achieving results. Apparently Rick has more money and less patience though. :laugh:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> GT 35 is going to have a lot more lag IIRC. I'd stick with what ya got personally.
> 
> Are you going 2.0 Rick?


I'm going 1.9l 83mm was the biggest piston ie sells


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v master said:


> And the $80 2.0T coilpacks would have done the same thing. Keep the turbo you have until you have it running right. Like I said, you KEEP throwing parts at this setup that hasn't run right yet.


The 2.0t coil packs I talk to Doug and also Max. Their not going to let u run any bigger of a gap 
Their pretty much stock coil pack .Doug tried them told me he could not open the gap any larger he was still 
Blowing spark Max said he would run the ls1 coil packs but rules and regulations so the 034 are ls1 coil packs
Just in a plug and play form


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> The 2.0t coil packs I talk to Doug and also Max. Their not going to let u run any bigger of a gap
> Their pretty much stock coil pack .Doug tried them told me he could not open the gap any larger he was still
> Blowing spark Max said he would run the ls1 coil packs but rules and regulations so the 034 are ls1 coil packs
> Just in a plug and play form


I thought the point of the 2.0T coils was to run bigger gaps. Either way, I thought it was stupid since I never had a problem with OEM coils. 

So what plugs were you running and at what gap? I had no problem blowing out spark running 30+ psi from a 35R on OEM AWP coilpacks on my setup with a gap of 0.022-0.024 on NGK BKR8EIX. I'm just trying to help you out, but you seem content on spending as much as possible.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v master said:


> I thought the point of the 2.0T coils was to run bigger gaps. Either way, I thought it was stupid since I never had a problem with OEM coils.
> 
> So what plugs were you running and at what gap? I had no problem blowing out spark running 30+ psi from a 35R on OEM AWP coilpacks on my setup with a gap of 0.022-0.024 on NGK BKR8EIX. I'm just trying to help you out, but you seem content on spending as much as possible.


I think I'm running the same plugs u are but don't remember the gap Max and fabian at ffe set it for me 
Do u think with the aeb head and 1.9l. The 35r would spool really late???? Thanks for your help:thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> I think I'm running the same plugs u are but don't remember the gap Max and fabian at ffe set it for me
> Do u think with the aeb head and 1.9l. The 35r would spool really late???? Thanks for your help:thumbup:


Probably about 42-4300 rpms.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v master said:


> Probably about 42-4300 rpms.


That's not to bad I just want to hit 500whp will see what happens.I might just do a billet wheel 
On the gt3076r


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> GT 35 is going to have a lot more lag IIRC. I'd stick with what ya got personally.
> 
> Are you going 2.0 Rick?


Oh and I lowered my compression to 8.5.1


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Rick, I agree with Adam! Don't waste money on parts that are not needed or are so expensive for limited returns. Just focus on getting the car running first. 

You were blowing sparks because the gap you were running was too large for the cylinder pressure (mostly a factor of boost). This would have happened on most coils (the ls1 coils are a lot stronger but not necessarily needed). If anything, you can contact Toby Lawrence ([email protected]) for an almost plug and play option of the Ls1 setup of a fraction of the cost (he makes pigtails and harness connectors that makes that option pretty darn easy).

I'd also stay on the turbo that you already have, the increased displacement will make it a much more rounded setup. Terminal HP on paper is nice for bragging rights but a wide and solid powerband takes the crown any day.

If I were you, the only area I spend on (and it is very budget minded) is a direct port water injection setup. Scott at USRT has everything needed as a kit. This will ensure that you have up to par knock suppression and most importantly proper distribution. Throttle body or pre-TB injection always lack even cylinder distribution (first runners getting less juice than the rest). If you call Scott at USRT, tell him I sent you and he'll take care of you. :beer:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I was hoping you'd chime in and agree. :laugh:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Rick, I agree with Adam! Don't waste money on parts that are not needed or are so expensive for limited returns. Just focus on getting the car running first.
> 
> You were blowing sparks because the gap you were running was too large for the cylinder pressure (mostly a factor of boost). This would have happened on most coils (the ls1 coils are a lot stronger but not necessarily needed). If anything, you can contact Toby Lawrence ([email protected]) for an almost plug and play option of the Ls1 setup of a fraction of the cost (he makes pigtails and harness connectors that makes that option pretty darn easy).
> 
> ...


I give them a call today thanks for the heads up I'm just trying to cover everything that had a issue 
And upgrade what I can and maybe get some more HP in the process lol!!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> I'm just trying to cover everything that had a issue
> And upgrade what I can and maybe get some more HP in the process lol!!


This is what we mean.  This is the fast approach to wasting money. Do you even know why it blew up the first time? I'd hope you've addressed that before looking for more power.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v master said:


> This is what we mean. This is the fast approach to wasting money. Do you even know why it blew up the first time? I'd hope you've addressed that before looking for more power.


Theirs a couple theorys. I have been talking with ie. And 034 and alex
If the meth ran out that would be a problem. But it didnt theirs still fluid in
The tank and my low level light didnt come on so maybe the pump i font know ie whants me to send
The dyno with air fuel. They did say my timming of 13 degres was. High for
Pump gas and meth they also said with my head and what's done to it
I should have no problems rev to 8, 000 rpm this is what ie told me


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> Theirs a couple theorys. I have been talking with ie. And 034 and alex
> If the meth ran out that would be a problem. But it didnt theirs still fluid in
> The tank and my low level light didnt come on so maybe the pump i font know ie whants me to send
> The dyno with air fuel. They did say my timming of 13 degres was. High for
> ...


Also fueling might be a issue i need to find out duty cycle at that power level
I asked ie about a surge tank they didnt think it was needed and to me a extra 1, 000 or 2, 000 
Dollars is just piece of mind so my next step is taking maxs advice and calling 
Usrt


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> This is what we mean. This is the fast approach to wasting money. Do you even know why it blew up the first time? I'd hope you've addressed that before looking for more power.


As a guess, I would say it's a result of one of the following things or perhaps a combination of them:

-Very inadequate crankcase ventilation that pressurized the crank to dangerous levels
-Reving this motor too high
-Weak water injection system that may have struggled high in the rpm (Fabian and I only ran the motor to 6500 rpm on the dyno)


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> As a guess, I would say it's a result of one of the following things or perhaps a combination of them:
> 
> -Very inadequate crankcase ventilation that pressurized the crank to dangerous levels
> -Reving this motor too high
> -Weak water injection system that may have struggled high in the rpm (Fabian and I only ran the motor to 6500 rpm on the dyno)


im leaning more to the weak water injection thats why i got the fail safe but i have been talking with ie and 034 you know they say it could be this or that will see def have to fix the crank 
ventilation


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

One new part today momo 










Should be more stuff tommarow


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*and your still married LOLOLOL*



01ttgt28 said:


> One new part today mono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and your still married LOLOLOL

where do you find women like that......


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

My first motor was a 1.9L - stock crank with 83mm CP pistons. Sorry to say the lag reduction you have will be minimal. The increase in power and reduction in lag we get is from the longer throw of the 2.0L crank. At least that's my understanding.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> My first motor was a 1.9L - stock crank with 83mm CP pistons. Sorry to say the lag reduction you have will be minimal. The increase in power and reduction in lag we get is from the longer throw of the 2.0L crank. At least that's my understanding.


With the 1.9 and the fully built aeb head its got to be better not that it was bad :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

WhanAB said:


> and your still married LOLOLOL
> 
> where do you find women like that......


Its easy buy them a big house a nice car and let them stay home and go shopping when they want 
Happy wife is a happy life


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> My first motor was a 1.9L - stock crank with 83mm CP pistons. Sorry to say the lag reduction you have will be minimal. The increase in power and reduction in lag we get is from the longer throw of the 2.0L crank. At least that's my understanding.


Yes, there's a torque advantage of the longer crank throw on the piston. The bore helps, but not nearly as much as the stroke. Going from OEM 1.8 to 2008cc was SOOO nice on driveability. 11% doesn't seem like much, but it made a noticeable difference out of boost, whereas the bore increase along won't do that. :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

New parts today coil packs some assembley required 










And spacer from 034 for the aeb head 










Spark plugs 034 recommended for their coil packs










Part number on the box their Bosch 









Sorry for the crappy pic u think the galaxy s3 would focus better :facepalm:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

More parts are on the way just got delivery conformation from brett at whanab.com and more 
Parts from ie on the way


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

:banghead::banghead: :banghead: on those plugs!

Do your homework Rick :beer:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> :banghead::banghead: :banghead: on those plugs!
> 
> Do your homework Rick :beer:


Why u think their bad their only $5 each ?they said they use them on their big HP cars


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> :banghead::banghead: :banghead: on those plugs!
> 
> Do your homework Rick :beer:


What's up with usrt I was going to order the kit but told me the block that splits the lines is blue not that big of a deal.He told me their still in the making but what killed me was I whent to order the kit online and one 
Pic the lines and everything looker great and the other had red lines.so when I order it do u
Know what it looks like ???


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

01ttgt28 said:


> Why u think their bad their only $5 each ?they said they use them on their big HP cars


You're going to have a fun time gapping those accurately on a consistent basis. Search and you'll come up with many returns of cars running horribly as a result of these plugs.



01ttgt28 said:


> What's up with usrt I was going to order the kit but told me the block that splits the lines is blue not that big of a deal.He told me their still in the making but what killed me was I whent to order the kit online and one
> Pic the lines and everything looker great and the other had red lines.so when I order it do u
> Know what it looks like ???


The picture with the red synflex lines is from John's car. Everything is going to be black except for the distribution block that is blue for now (until the kit is finalized with matching distribution block). If it matters, you can send the distribution block to me and I'll powder coat it for you free of charge. :beer:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> You're going to have a fun time gapping those accurately on a consistent basis. Search and you'll come up with many returns of cars running horribly as a result of these plugs.
> 
> Dame that sucks i. Always order crap oh well
> 
> ...


The block was no big deal i just didnt whant blue block and red lines 
So i will order it tommarow thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

01ttgt28 said:


> The block was no big deal i just didnt whant blue block and red lines
> So i will order it tommarow thanks :thumbup:


Cool, tell Scott I said hello! :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Cool, tell Scott I said hello! :thumbup:


He whants me to order it of the website not over the phone :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Got in my new dog bone mount solid from carbid01 great price $65


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Will post pics having some problems ?????


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> Got in my new dog bone mount solid from ca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I sold that to him a long time ago. :laugh:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v master said:


> Haha, I sold that to him a long time ago. :laugh:


Nice got it for $65 shipped why did u get rid of it to much vibration???


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> Nice got it for $65 shipped why did u get rid of it to much vibration???


I had no problem cutting 1.7-1.8 60' times on slicks in my FWD BT GTI with dogbone inserts and both VF side mounts, so didn't really see a need for it. While it's certainly makes things feel "crisp" in terms of throttle response and shifting, get ready for floor board foot massage. :laugh:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v master said:


> I had no problem cutting 1.7-1.8 60' times on slicks in my FWD BT GTI with dogbone inserts and both VF side mounts, so didn't really see a need for it. While it's certainly makes things feel "crisp" in terms of throttle response and shifting, get ready for floor board foot massage. :laugh:


Lol I give it a try the VF mounts have been great :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I hate waiting for parts they take so long or maybe I'm just inpatient


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

01ttgt28 said:


> I hate waiting for parts they take so long or maybe I'm just inpatient


Everyone does! A buddy was looking at my car the other day, asking how much I've spent (clearly trying to make me depressed), and I figured that I must have spent $1000 in just shipping stuff for it alone, half of that being because I paid for overnight


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank god I got some parts in 

Gates belt,head gasket over bore,coated main bearings











The gates belt is def great quality :thumbup:


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Good stuff :thumbup: I got exactly the same parts 


:beer::beer:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

So. I am going to try something different I'm adding a billet wheel to the turbo .
Found a shop on the west coast to install the wheel and only $125 for labor the
Wheel cost $250


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

I can't say that I'd put any eBay turbo parts on my car. Why bother with an eBay turbo company (with only 50 feedbacks, and no real website!) when PAG and Forced Performance already do that, but have great reputations and proven gains? I have a tough time believing that all those wheels they offer were actually engineered.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

jbrehm said:


> I can't say that I'd put any eBay turbo parts on my car. Why bother with an eBay turbo company (with only 50 feedbacks, and no real website!) when PAG and Forced Performance already do that, but have great reputations and proven gains? I have a tough time believing that all those wheels they offer were actually engineered.


I called pagparts and they don't make a 3076r wheel they make the 3071


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> I called pagparts and they don't make a 3076r wheel they make the 3071


The funny part is no one will install or balance the wheel not atp not 034 not ie and they couldn't 
Recommend anyone ???? But I found a company on the west coast that will. they also make billet
Wheels and they said they ordered a couple wheels from snail turbo to check the quality


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Well I hope it works out for you...at least it looks pretty


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Dowski12 said:


> Well I hope it works out for you...at least it looks pretty


Thanks figuared i would give it a shot , what's up with your build any new 
Progress???


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

Crazy build story man, all the way to the blow...


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v GTI Guy said:


> Crazy build story man, all the way to the blow...


Thanks theirs a lot of good people in this forum
Its been a learning experience for me :thumbup:


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

yes, helping me as well! :beer:


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

01ttgt28 said:


> Thanks figuared i would give it a shot , what's up with your build any new
> Progress???


Just got all the funds together so nothing to report yet, but very soon


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

01ttgt28 said:


> The funny part is no one will install or balance the wheel not atp not 034 not ie and they couldn't
> Recommend anyone ???? But I found a company on the west coast that will. they also make billet
> Wheels and they said they ordered a couple wheels from snail turbo to check the quality


Don't get me wrong - I hope that eBay wheel works out for you! :beer:

I sent my 3071 to Forced Performance, and they turned it into an HTA3076 with their billet wheel, which includes blueprinting and balancing.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

How hard would it be to get a billet wheel direct from Garrett ?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> How hard would it be to get a billet wheel direct from Garrett ?


Very hard being that the billet wheels are mostly aftermarket


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

jbrehm said:


> Don't get me wrong - I hope that eBay wheel works out for you! :beer:
> 
> I sent my 3071 to Forced Performance, and they turned it into an HTA3076 with their billet wheel, which includes blueprinting and balancing.


Is your build done ? And was their a big diffrents in the upgrade ??


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Dowski12 said:


> Just got all the funds together so nothing to report yet, but very soon


Nice :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

The billet wheel came in looks pretty nice


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Looks very nice, always wondering how the make something like that. Looks like very difficult to make.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

peter139 said:


> Looks very nice, always wondering how the make something like that. Looks like very difficult to make.


This is the video of snail turbo making the wheel


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

peter139 said:


> Looks very nice, always wondering how the make something like that. Looks like very difficult to make.


Another snail turbo video


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

peter139 said:


> Looks very nice, always wondering how the make something like that. Looks like very difficult to make.


I guess a lot goes into making these things 

[video]https://m.facebook.com/snailturbo?id=219532568057988&_rdr#!https://fbcdn-video-a.akamaihd.net/...1351567742_d23a09bed0285392f496db2dac65fee 3[/video]


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Very impressive to see. I can see why they cost so much


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey, just a quick question. Where did you get the bumper? Is it urethane? Thanks. 

Also, I just read through this entire build and dang man. Hope things take a better turn for you.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

hunTTsvegas said:


> Hey, just a quick question. Where did you get the bumper? Is it urethane? Thanks.
> 
> Also, I just read through this entire build and dang man. Hope things take a better turn for you.


I got it used of cl I think its fiberglass 
And thanks she will be back and better than ever just have to take care of some issues 
And do some upgrades than bang!!! 500whp here I come lol


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

oh yeah some parts came in 

je pistons coated 83mm 8.5.1 :thumbup:














































ie low cut valves for the aeb head:thumbup:










some fittings from ie for their fpr to my atp rail


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

and cant forget the stickers lol


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Dude, the 3076 is limited on the hot side already. By adding that wheel you are going to not see much, because the hot side can't flow enough to support it. It's already about there with the cast Garrett wheel.

In for results though. Hopefully it holds together, theres a ton of $$$ and research into just how thin they can make those in spots so they don't come apart :x


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

What are you doing with the built small port head?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> What are you doing with the built small port head?


just going to take everything out and swap it all to the aeb


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

gdoggmoney said:


> Dude, the 3076 is limited on the hot side already. By adding that wheel you are going to not see much, because the hot side can't flow enough to support it. It's already about there with the cast Garrett wheel.
> 
> In for results though. Hopefully it holds together, theres a ton of $$$ and research into just how thin they can make those in spots so they don't come apart :x


I figured the turbo is of so why not try it. Theirs not a lot out their about adding on a billet wheel to a turbo
And see how it spools or if theirs any gain in the upgrade will it act like a gtx??? What's up with this 72ar exhaust housing I just Seen on a build forum on vortex is it better than my 63ar? What's the advantage ? And should I change My exhaust housing now that I am going 1.9l. With a built aeb head ?? And a billet wheel??

If any one has some answers please help Max, 20v, Doug, anyone


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

So got some parts in from a buddy and he always hooks it up 
Great prices 
http://whanab.com/whanab-dipstick-tubes-for-sale.html

More pics lol 
What's in the bag???









Ie fpr holder


















And from whanab brake fluid cover


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

01ttgt28 said:


> I figured the turbo is of so why not try it. Theirs not a lot out their about adding on a billet wheel to a turbo
> And see how it spools or if theirs any gain in the upgrade will it act like a gtx??? What's up with this 72ar exhaust housing I just Seen on a build forum on vortex is it better than my 63ar? What's the advantage ? And should I change My exhaust housing now that I am going 1.9l. With a built aeb head ?? And a billet wheel??
> 
> If any one has some answers please help Max, 20v, Doug, anyone


It is not the housing so much as it is the exhaust turbine itself. It simply can't keep up with the added flow.

The GTX3076R sort of sucks for that reason and I think Garrett brought out a 3576r or something like it to compensate.

The .72 housing is better, more top end and still some mid range without the lag of a .82 I think is Garrett's next step.

Pagparts arnold has been casting them, I believe only in v-band.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Dropped my parts off today and took some pics 










Pistons look beat for only 3,000 miles 









Their she blows


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

01ttgt28 said:


> Their she blows


This picture to me tells the whole story! No signs of contact but a localized hole that is definitely a result of hot spot on the piston in that particular cylinder. Poor water/meth distribution was the killer! (Certain cylinders were getting most of the juice while this one was left starving and running hot).

I hope your documented case opens the eyes of others about the strength and weaknesses of water injection... it has great potential, but can also be the cause of damage especially if the setup isn't well thought out. I know you have learned a lesson from this Rick (direct porting is the way to go). :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

The first two pistons are a diffrent color a lot darker allmost
Black then the furthers one is light has to be the meth and 
These pistons are coated in the picture. Def need to order 
The direct port kit next on the list

max What's up on the turbo and billet wheel???
Should i leave it just with the billet wheel and .63ar
Or change to .72ar ????


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*for the money I would go with this..........*










or










actually you could afford all..... :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Option #2 please.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

01ttgt28 said:


> The first two pistons are a diffrent color a lot darker allmost
> Black then the furthers one is light has to be the meth and
> These pistons are coated in the picture. Def need to order
> The direct port kit next on the list.


Yes, the direct port injection will guarantee that you have an evenly distributed supply of chemical cooling and extra octane this time. The uneven discoloration of the piston tops tells you which cylinder was getting more juice than others.




01ttgt28 said:


> max What's up on the turbo and billet wheel???
> Should i leave it just with the billet wheel and .63ar
> Or change to .72ar ????


Personally I would keep the .63ar as I'm a sucker for well rounded turbos, I'd give up some HP up high any day for improved response and earlier grunt in the midrange. It's all about the application and your end goal, a drag oriented car will certainly benefit from the .72ar (provided that things are matched on the other side of the shaft) -- while a street or circuit car will beg for the powerband to be stronger on the left, even if that implies giving up some on the right of the curve.

As far as the billet wheel, it's a gamble IMO! You may be fine, but the gains may not justify the risk? Construction of wheels that spins at over 100K rpm is not to be taken lightly and not an area I would save coins or try unproven build quality. Personally, I've never been a friend of exotic wheel that give up strength for weight. When working at Mitsubishi, I witnessed and learned a valuable lesson, the praised Tommy Makinen iconel wheels (praised for their slightly faster spool characteristics) were dying at a fraction of the rate of the standard wheels in rally environment. After one and a half season, the decision was made to drop them and revert back to the standard wheels for racing... but the iconel wheels continued to be sold in production on the exotic trims like the RS :screwy:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v master said:


> Option #2 please.


option 1:thumbup:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Yes, the direct port injection will guarantee that you have an evenly distributed supply of chemical cooling and extra octane this time. The uneven discoloration of the piston tops tells you which cylinder was getting more juice than others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Personally I would keep the .63ar as I'm a sucker for well rounded turbos, I'd give up some HP up high any day for improved response and earlier grunt in the midrange. It's all about the application and your end goal, a drag oriented car will certainly benefit from the .72ar (provided that things are matched on the other side of the shaft) -- while a street or circuit car will beg for the powerband to be stronger on the left, even if that implies giving up some on the right of the curve.
> 
> As far as the billet wheel, it's a gamble IMO! You may be fine, but the gains may not justify the risk? Construction of wheels that spins at over 100K rpm is not to be taken lightly and not an area I would save coins or try unproven build quality. Personally, I've never been a friend of exotic wheel that give up strength for weight. When working at Mitsubishi, I witnessed and learned a valuable lesson, the praised Tommy Makinen iconel wheels (praised for their slightly faster spool characteristics) were dying at a fraction of the rate of the standard wheels in rally environment. After one and a half season, the decision was made to drop them and revert back to the standard wheels for racing... but the iconel wheels continued to be sold in production on the exotic trims like the RS :screwy:


The new trend these days seems to be about stuffing increasingly larger wheels in smaller then prescribed housings and subsequently running the crap out of it. While this may increase torque in the lower rpm ranges, it hurts the rest of the map and can potentially, over time, have detrimental effects on turbo components and your combustion chamber. There are oftentimes cases where a larger housing actually helps torque/spool on a given combination while keeping things cooler. Choking off exhaust flow hinders exhaust scavenging, dangerously elevates EGTs and exhaust reversion. It's also very tough on your ring lands. I take apart k04ed and hybrid oem turbo'ed engines apart all the time where the owners would chronically elevate boost past it's intended use and see the telltale signs in the form of pounded ring lands and shiny compressor rings caused by ring flutter as a result. This is not what what you're talking about but I am just going over to the extreme just to prove the point. A billeted 76mm wheel with the gt 60mm turbine might be a tad surge prone (especially when the air gets denser as the cold creeps in). A larger housing can be a positive in this case...

As for the billet comp wheel... Pound for pound, forged 4xxx billet is way stronger then porous cast wheels. The only way it would be more prone to failure is due to improper design. Its also not a weight thing. Forge material is denser. You can have a billet wheel take up less overall area and still be heavier then its cast counterpart. Not all wheels are created equal so you cannot generalize here.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

As for the billet comp wheel... Pound for pound, forged 4xxx billet is way stronger then porous cast wheels. The only way it would be more prone to failure is due to improper design. Its also not a weight thing. Forge material is denser. You can have a billet wheel take up less overall area and still be heavier then its cast counterpart. Not all wheels are created equal so you cannot generalize here.[/QUOTE]

So with the billet wheel I'm adding what would u recommend stay .63ar or go bigger ????
And i trying to call u a couple times? do u install the billet wheels and balance them???


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> So with the billet wheel I'm adding what would u recommend stay .63ar or go bigger ??





Marcus_Aurelius said:


> *It's all about the application and your end goal*, a drag oriented car will certainly benefit from the .72ar (provided that things are matched on the other side of the shaft) -- while a street or circuit car will beg for the powerband to be stronger on the left, even if that implies giving up some on the right of the curve.


What are you using the car for? Drag/highway monster would say go with the bigger .82 housing. Road course would say .72, auto-x would say .63. Figure out what you want to use the car for, and which powerband would suit you best.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't have a bolted housing that is larger then .63ar. I only have vband housings. Try the .63ar first. The .72ar isn't much laggier btw. It has quite a bit more to give upstairs though. I've actually reduced the a/r on a particular vehicle from .72 to .63ar(going bolted to vband before the 72 vband became a reality) and its noticeably less aggressive


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I don't have a bolted housing that is larger then .63ar. I only have vband housings. Try the .63ar first. The .72ar isn't much laggier btw. It has quite a bit more to give upstairs though. I've actually reduced the a/r on a particular vehicle from .72 to .63ar(going bolted to vband before the 72 vband became a reality) and its noticeably less aggressive


have u changed your number the one that ends in 4802 ????


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, that number is no more. Our current number is  here


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, that number is no more. Our current number is  here


Pagparts. Gave me a great deal on mounting and balancing the wheel . So I will be sending him the turbo 
Next week :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v master said:


> What are you using the car for? Drag/highway monster would say go with the bigger .82 housing. Road course would say .72, auto-x would say .63. Figure out what you want to use the car for, and which powerband would suit you best.


I really don't use the car that much but just figured that the turbo was off why not make some changes
That could increase spool and HP .not that I wasn't happy after max tuned the car it ran great plenty of power.
I think I might stay .63ar for now Max and al at pag parts both recommend .if it needs to go bigger I will
I would love to go to a track day and have fun but to me time is a problem I work 7 days a week have 2 kids 
And I'm married so it gets tuff . Also the car would need work to be competitive the power steering is a big 
Issue that we haven't tackeled I'm sure rims and tires would have to be changed also def can't run 19" 
With nothing for tire .I do really get on it on the highway that's how I blew it up


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

frostyflax17 said:


> when i first heard that you blew up a mustang i was like "woah", at least it wasn't the TT...
> 
> then when i heard from you that you BEAT the mustang and blew up the TT... then I cried a little.
> 
> ...


Did u ever get all those parts? I lost your number when I switch phones


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Not much to update just ordered the direct port meth kit from usrt today 
Thanks Max for pointing me in the right direction if anyone is interested her is the link

http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_68_283&products_id=1765


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

01ttgt28 said:


> Not much to update just ordered the direct port meth kit from usrt today
> Thanks Max for pointing me in the right direction if anyone is interested her is the link
> 
> http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_68_283&products_id=1765


:thumbup::thumbup: :beer:


----------



## DTM1.8t (May 6, 2011)

*Progress??*

Anything new here?? very interested in an update


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DTM1.8t said:


> Anything new here?? very interested in an update


 Nothing new still waiting on the direct port from usrt their server crashed . I will have some 
Updates tommarow I'm going to go check out the car tommarow and take some pics :thumbup: 

On another note I'm trying to get into flipping some hurricane sandy cars so far I'm the winning bidder on two 
Car wish me luck guys I might keep one . And don't bid on them their mine  


https://www.iaai.com/Vehicles/VehicleDetails.aspx?auctionID=13052357&itemID=14048975&RowNumber=1 


https://www.iaai.com/Vehicles/VehicleDetails.aspx?auctionID=13063713&itemID=14063996&RowNumber=21


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Some updates engine is out and everything is going to the machine shop



















Some block damage


















Box o parts


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> Some block damage


That's not block damage, that's extra material! Just bore it out some more.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Yes, the direct port injection will guarantee that you have an evenly distributed supply of chemical cooling and extra octane this time. The uneven discoloration of the piston tops tells you which cylinder was getting more juice than others.


I think I had something of the same issue with my car...

Facts-
-Rick and me both run passenger side TB intake manifolds
-My pistons all look even and silver
-The top of the intake valves on cyn. 4 are dirty
-I have direct port installed but did not use it
-We use two totally different types of fuel
-My car always knocked cyn4 (rich e85)

My guesses-

I always felt like there was inadequate airflow making it to cylinder 4 and it was running rich, hence the somewhat gunked up valves. Our intake designs are huge evenly sized plenums with no tapers or anything IIRC.

I guess this would be the same as Rick- injecting water/meth before the TB with inadequate airflow going to cyn 4 would cause that discoloration. 

This is my reason for going with a center feed manifold. I feel like it will provide better air distribution and better water distribution when I can actually tune that system in.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> This is my reason for going with a center feed manifold.


I like your thinking.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> I think I had something of the same issue with my car...
> 
> Facts-
> -Rick and me both run passenger side TB intake manifolds
> ...


I think the direct port should make a difference I hope ??? Well its got to be a lot better . I talked to usrt direct port is on the way they ran into some problems. 

Alex got. The old block striped and ready for the machine shop :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Bought a new car today aston martin db7 should be at my house in a week can't wait


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v master said:


> That's not block damage, that's extra material! Just bore it out some more.


Lol hell yeah :thumbup:


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

wtf??? I want!!!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Dowski12 said:


> wtf??? I want!!!


I know kinda random but got it cheap. Couldnt pass it up and it has 18, 630 miles
Its like new oh yeah and a v12 engine


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

:thumbup: :heart: eace:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks I dont think im keeping it just drive it for a while and probley sell it :thumbup:


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

How much is cheap? Astons dont come cheap, especially when they have 18K on the odometer.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Dowski12 said:


> How much is cheap? Astons dont come cheap, especially when they have 18K on the odometer.


Paid around $18


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

:what:

Let me know when you sell. I'll gladly take it off your hands for around 12k. Depreciation is a mother :laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice!!! This should be a different experience! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

$1/mile for a Auston DB7  How do you come about these deals?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Dowski12 said:


> :what:
> 
> Let me know when you sell. I'll gladly take it off your hands for around 12k. Depreciation is a mother :laugh:


Lol


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

max13b2 said:


> $1/mile for a Auston DB7  How do you come about these deals?


Dealer license and this web site iaai 

:thumbup: u should see all the other cars ferrari lambo maserati u name it


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Whell the direct port came in :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> Some updates engine is out and everything is going to the machine shop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouch!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Ouch!


Yeah kinda sucks :facepalm:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

Well the Aston martin is not what they said truck drive called me today and said it don't start theirs no power And tranny is leaking and they had to load it with a fork truck:facepalm: so its with alex at Wentworth motor sports :thumbup:. I'm going up their tommarow to see how bad it looks :facepalm:


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

That explains the price tag I guess. That sucks to hear dude, hopefully it wont take much to get it back on the road. Good luck and I hope it works out for ya


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

that thing is beautiful. Congrats on the new pick up Mr. Bond.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

If it sounds too good to be true...


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Congrats on the AM! Hope the fix is easy!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

So whent to talk to alex and see whats up with the car. not good car ran something over
And theirs a big hole in the oil pan and theirs no tranny pan it ripped of.the valve body is untouched 
Thank god pan filter gasket for the tranny is about $550. alex is going to weld up the pan
Because aston martin whant $2, 500 for a new one and then we can see if it runs :thumbup:

Some pics this morning its all dirty but pics don't do it justice u have to see it in person their amazing 
Its low roof line wide stance 



























That's just a reflection on the quarter no bent


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Honestly for the price you paid for the car, I wouldn't mind paying the $2500 for the new pan. Now buff that finish, and get this sucker fired up:thumbup:

 That Interior


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

So got my turbo back from pagparts Arnold gets the big :thumbup:










Some billet wheel pics


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Dowski12 said:


> Looks good :thumbup:


Thanks I'm getting their then another long trip to NY to get it tuned hopefully Max ain't busy that day .i would love
To meet some more tt owners on long island NY next time I go may be grab dinner and a couple drinks together 
Will see .it just sucks now I have the tt build and the Aston martin repairs :facepalm: and the wife wants a new truck Can't win I guess the 05 qx56 is to old and it only has 71k on it any one in the market for a truck


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I know this ain't tt stuff but every one loves cars here I'm sure :thumbup:
So trip to the Aston dealer for parts here's some pics I sat in almost every car 



























Lotus evora


















Db9 on the right it was sold all ready for $90,ooo 









Some crazy brakes


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

And for the damage on mine :facepalm:

My oil pan 









Trans


















Under shot









And crazy suspension


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks awesome:thumbup::thumbup:

Hopefully both these badboys will be back on the road soon!!!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

OEM Eibachs!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v master said:


> OEM Eibachs!


And oem bilsteins crazy


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Like your car's very well.

That is aston martin is very nice. Parts are way to epensive haha.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

peter139 said:


> Like your car's very well.
> 
> That is aston martin is very nice. Parts are way to epensive haha.


Yeah some stuff is not to bad I got a trans pan, bolts ,trans gasket ,trans filter kit ,oil filter, oil pan gasket, and 2 drain plugs
It cost about $600 not to bad


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Well this is what the Aston main and rod bearings look like not good!!
I'm hoping Alex can polish the crank and put in some new bearing and where good 
If it was only that easy :banghead:


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

NO BUENO 

Hopefully it can be salvaged though. Good luck man!!!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

So I called the Aston Martin dealer to find out how much for a motor installed and they told me $30,000
That's with alternator and all included lol crazy


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Dowski12 said:


> NO BUENO
> 
> Hopefully it can be salvaged though. Good luck man!!!


 I hope so either way Im in deep no pulling back now


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

01ttgt28 said:


> So I called the Aston Martin dealer to find out how much for a motor installed and they told me $30,000
> That's with alternator and all included lol crazy


HOLY SH!T!!!

I really hope for your sake, it doesn't come to that.


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

those bearings look pretty scorched. Are the main caps warped now?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20v GTI Guy said:


> those bearings look pretty scorched. Are the main caps warped now?


Caps look good they have a xross bolt brace and 4 bolts per cap weird but
Alex is polishing the crank and getting the right bearing seize so hopefully it works 
Out also found a used engine in uk for $5500 shipped so not bad


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

wow, just wow. read a lot of the thread. dayum on the aston martin. cool on the first HP #'s and I hope it all works out well.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

ShockwaveCS said:


> wow, just wow. read a lot of the thread. dayum on the aston martin. cool on the first HP #'s and I hope it all works out well.


Thanks after this im done with the audi hopefully I get 500whp
On another note the aston martin is allmost done its allready running video 
Coming soon and I just bought a 1999 rolls royce today for $12,600 my wife is pissed !!!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

So got some more bad news today the crank on the audi is bent great
So I need a new one :facepalm:

Aston is runnig but the check engine light is on throwing a missfire or cam senor
Code and also a speed sensor code for the trans big :thumbup: to alex for getting
It running it took some skill 

And the rolls is getting picked up and shipped to alex in the next week:thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

This motor was stock displacement right? So stock 1.8t crank??


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah 1.8t but I find it weired that I bent the crank the damage didn't look that bad??
Alex has a crank hopefully it will work


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

So I called my local rolls dealer to dind out how much a grill is and the told me $11, 000wow!!!!!
Thats nuts


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Called ie for parts today I had one bad supertech valve and all my supertech intake springs are rusty ???
I'm thinking maybe bad venting of the catch can???


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Fresh pic of the martin all clean just need to work out the bugs


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Wait... 11k for a grill?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Audiguy84 said:


> Wait... 11k for a grill?


Yeah crazy I have been looking everywhere and I can't find one theirs only 1575 seraph made in the world
I might have to chop up a different rolls grill I really don't know yet???


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

So the rolls got picked up from the auction and guess what some one stole the key
And remote its allways something so another $500 I have to spend:facepalm:


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

STOP BUYING CARS, and this sh!t wont happen...haha j/k

Get that TT running again already!!!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Dowski12 said:


> STOP BUYING CARS, and this sh!t wont happen...haha j/k
> 
> Get that TT running again already!!!


Yeah im waiting on parts from ie so the motor can be done I still have to pull the ecu and send it to unitronics


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

So I haven't been on here much with all the crap I got going on with cars the tt aeb head is all done 
And block is done now just to attatch the head and put it back in .:thumbup:

The Aston martin :facepalm: had a general miss fire code and the passenger cat melted in side
So alex gutted it out. So I changed all coils and plugs on the passenger side parts cost $1,300
And its still giving the same general miss fire code so its of to the dealer :facepalm:













The rolls is done and its pretty sick to drive around town it makes u feel rich lol
Pic is of my buddy taking it for a ride.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I know im bringing this back from the dead but just got the car back and im putting it up for sale $10,000 5082154857
I have way to many cars and i need it gone


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

01ttgt28 said:


> Oh yeah I'm getting close pipping almost done just needs some polishing and brackets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone know where I can get heater core fittings like these?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Jrm is the company i got them from


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Welcome back Rick!

Keep the TT and lets throw a dyno day in the spring... You know you're having some big turbo withdrawal unless you supercharged that Aston


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I got to many cars i have a 1994 supra twinturbo
09 dodge viper acr with 600hp 03sl500 sold the black aston got blue one 6spd now way better and just bought a porsche cayenne twinturbo


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Im suprised no one has bought this car i got so much money in it


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Does the car run or are you selling it for parts that are on it?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey Rick, sad to see you leave us man, but I don't blame you with all the toys you have. GLWTS!!! :beer:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah sucks i haven't been active on here but i am done with tuneing cars.my problem is i dont do anything myself and it takes time to do all these things and it will never stop if i keep the car . I will miss talking about parts what works and sharing problem with people but its time for a change.im not parting it out since i have none of the original parts


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

New directport and ls1 coilpack kit


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Momo wheel installed


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

My 09 acr i have been driving around


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Sold my black 01 aston and now i have a 02 aston 6spd rare color


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

My 03 sl500


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

My 94 twin turbo i just sold it on ebay waiting for pickup


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

If anyone is intrested in any car let me know


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

18T_BT said:


> Does the car run or are you selling it for parts that are on it?


Car runs great will need to be tuned again since their was alot of changes made more displacement, aeb head,ls1 coils, directport meth and lowered compression


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

At $10,000 the car is a deal so much in it list on first page has been updated also car comes with some extras fuelcell another grill original Haldex controller,original spare tire and radio also have helmet painted to match


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Love the ACR :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DeckManDubs said:


> Love the ACR :thumbup:


Acr is fun 600hp but with the sport cup tires if you dont warm them up or if its a little cold they have no grip


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

I need to swing out and meet up some time once all this snow melts! Doing any track days at Palmer or Thompson?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DeckManDubs said:


> I need to swing out and meet up some time once all this snow melts! Doing any track days at Palmer or Thompson?


I would love to i joind a group on Facebook apex racing meet them at cars and coffee i would love to get some track time in some of my cars


----------



## vsm541 (Apr 11, 2015)

*Audi TT*

I have been following your thread. Interesting and bold build. Are you still interested in selling the car? You are MA correct? If you are considering selling the car, could we consider a time where i could view the car. I split time between Medford, MA and Woodstock, VT. You can email me at [email protected]. I like your car habit 

Thanks!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

vsm541 said:


> I have been following your thread. Interesting and bold build. Are you still interested in selling the car? You are MA correct? If you are considering selling the car, could we consider a time where i could view the car. I split time between Medford, MA and Woodstock, VT. You can email me at [email protected]. I like your car habit
> 
> Thanks!


If your interested in the car I'm a phone call away 5082154857 we can go for. A ride and spin some tires


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

So I'm having a hard time selling this car I'm at $8,000 and I think that's a great price for this car


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Price drop am at $7,000 obo takes the car their is alot of money invested in this car


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Can't believe your selling the car man, hope you get what you want for it. Good luck bud.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Dowski12 said:


> Can't believe your selling the car man, hope you get what you want for it. Good luck bud.


Thanks good to see you still have yours


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Might not have it for long, might be movin to Hawaii and doesn't make much since to take it with us. Will be a sad sad day.


----------

